# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Θέλω εκδίκηση

## Antonis8

Σκέφτομαι την εκδίκηση για όλα τα άτομα που με έβλαψαν. Σκεφτομαι το ότι μου πήρε τα πράγματα ο γκόμενος της αδερφής μου και ακόμα δεν μου τα έδωσαν πίσω. Είχα μέσα ένα βιβλίο φιλοσοφίας που το θέλω πίσω. Δεν σεβάστηκε τα λεφτά που ξοδεψα και αποκάλεσε τα ρούχα που είχα μέσα στη τσάντα κουρέλια. Σκέφτομαι τη δικαστή που δικαίωσε τους γείτονες στα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Της αξίζει ο,τι χειρότερο γιατί δεν έκρινε δίκαια παρόλα τα στοιχεία. Σκέφτομαι τους γείτονες, αυτά τα σιχαματα που δηλητηρίασαν τα ζωάκια και μου έκαναν τη ζωή κόλαση για τρία χρόνια. Θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν. Σκέφτομαι τον πρόεδρο που ψευδομαρτυρησε υπέρ τους και μετά είχε το θράσος να μου κάνει μήνυση. Κυκλοφορει με ένα μπλουτουθ στο αυτί ο κλόουν, ο αρχιχωριατης, η ανηθικη μαιμου. Σκέφτομαι τη θεια μου που κατεκλεψε το κοινό ταμείο της επιχείρησης και είχε το θράσος να ζητάει και άλλα και να μας βρίζει παντού. Σκέφτομαι όλους τους ανθρώπους που με αδίκησαν και όσο δεν δείχνουν μεταμέλεια,όσο ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβουν τα λάθη τους, όσο ξέρω ότι θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους έξυπνους, πονηρούς και μάγκες,τόσο θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν, να τους κάνω εγώ να υποφέρουν. Με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, θα πάρω την εκδίκηση μου. Αν θα είναι εκδίκηση τύπου Αμελί ή Μπάτμαν,δεν το ξέρω ακόμα. Με τρώει όμως αυτό, κάποιες φορές δεν κοιμάμαι για αυτό το λόγο, γιατί σκέφτομαι πόσο τομάρια κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσα μας. Τους μισώ και τους σιχαίνομαι. Είναι αποβρασματα. Έχω διάφορα σεναρια μυαλό μου για το πώς θα ξεπληρώσουν όσα έκαναν.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σκεφτομαι τους ανθρωπους που δηλητηριασαν το σκυλο μου. Την ομαδα των αλβανων που συνεργαστηκαν για να μου κανουν επιθεσεις και να με διωξουν απο την πλατεια και εω
φτασαν να με παρενοχλουν καθημερινα εξω απ το σπιτι μου. Σκεφτομαι την κοινωνια που τους κανει πλατες. Σκεφτομαι τους πονηρους κτηνιατρους που τον αρρωστησαν για το κερδος και γραφουν με πολλαπλα προφιλ σε ζωοφιλικα φορουμ για να διαφημιζονται. Σκεφτομαι ολα τα κακα που μου εκαναν καιν που μου κανουν οι συγγενεις μου, υφαρπαζοντας οχι μονο την περιουσια που μου αφησε ο παππους μου, αλλα και καταστρεφοντας ολοκληρωτικα τη ζωη μου. Σκεφτομαι τα καθικια που μου εκαναν μπουλιγκ στο πανεπιστημιο και το σχολειο.

----------


## Laila

Παιδια το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σε έχουν αδικήσει. Κι εγώ σκέφτομαι τους ανθρώπους που μου έκαναν μπόουλινγκ στο σχολείο. Μήπως όμως αντί να δηλητηριάζουμε όλοι μας το μυαλό μας με παράνομες εκδικησεις θα ήταν καλύτερο να εκδικηθούμε με την πρόοδο μας? 

Για σκεφτείτε το? Αυτα τα καθίκια πόσο θα ζοριστουν άμα βάλετε στόχο να βελτιώσετε τον εαυτό σας? Να βρείτε μια δουλεια, να συνεχίσετε ή να ξεκινήσετε σπουδές. Να βοηθήσετε εθελοντικά! Παιδια εκεί έξω υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και ζωα που σας χρειάζονται. Εγώ πρόσφατα σκεφτομουν ότι θέλω να μετακομίσω Αθήνα για να προσφέρω σε κάποια έμπιστη φιλοζωική. Σκεφθείτε το λίγο να προοδευσουμε όλοι μας και να μας δουν και να σκανε....αυτο πως σας φαίνεται?

----------


## george1520

> Σκέφτομαι την εκδίκηση για όλα τα άτομα που με έβλαψαν. Σκεφτομαι το ότι μου πήρε τα πράγματα ο γκόμενος της αδερφής μου και ακόμα δεν μου τα έδωσαν πίσω. Είχα μέσα ένα βιβλίο φιλοσοφίας που το θέλω πίσω. Δεν σεβάστηκε τα λεφτά που ξοδεψα και αποκάλεσε τα ρούχα που είχα μέσα στη τσάντα κουρέλια. Σκέφτομαι τη δικαστή που δικαίωσε τους γείτονες στα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Της αξίζει ο,τι χειρότερο γιατί δεν έκρινε δίκαια παρόλα τα στοιχεία. Σκέφτομαι τους γείτονες, αυτά τα σιχαματα που δηλητηρίασαν τα ζωάκια και μου έκαναν τη ζωή κόλαση για τρία χρόνια. Θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν. Σκέφτομαι τον πρόεδρο που ψευδομαρτυρησε υπέρ τους και μετά είχε το θράσος να μου κάνει μήνυση. Κυκλοφορει με ένα μπλουτουθ στο αυτί ο κλόουν, ο αρχιχωριατης, η ανηθικη μαιμου. Σκέφτομαι τη θεια μου που κατεκλεψε το κοινό ταμείο της επιχείρησης και είχε το θράσος να ζητάει και άλλα και να μας βρίζει παντού. Σκέφτομαι όλους τους ανθρώπους που με αδίκησαν και όσο δεν δείχνουν μεταμέλεια,όσο ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβουν τα λάθη τους, όσο ξέρω ότι θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους έξυπνους, πονηρούς και μάγκες,τόσο θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν, να τους κάνω εγώ να υποφέρουν. Με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, θα πάρω την εκδίκηση μου. Αν θα είναι εκδίκηση τύπου Αμελί ή Μπάτμαν,δεν το ξέρω ακόμα. Με τρώει όμως αυτό, κάποιες φορές δεν κοιμάμαι για αυτό το λόγο, γιατί σκέφτομαι πόσο τομάρια κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσα μας. Τους μισώ και τους σιχαίνομαι. Είναι αποβρασματα. Έχω διάφορα σεναρια μυαλό μου για το πώς θα ξεπληρώσουν όσα έκαναν.


Αυτό που νιώθεις κι αυτό που θες Αντώνη είναι απόλυτα υγιές.. Σου βρίσκω δίκαιο σε όλα.. Ειδικά στο σημείο που αναφέρεις το περιστατικό με τα ζώα, ξέρω πως είναι γιατί το έχω ζήσει πάρα πολλές φορές. 

Να βλέπεις όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που συνάντησες στην ζωή σου και να νιώθεις περήφανος που εσύ δεν είσαι ομοιος τους αλλά καλύτερος!

----------


## pavlosla

στη ζωη πρεπει να στεκεσαι ορθιοσ και να υπερασπιζεισ τα κεκτημενα σου η ποιο απλα το εδαφος σου........ με οποιο τροπο μπορεις............

----------


## Antonis8

> Αυτό που νιώθεις κι αυτό που θες Αντώνη είναι απόλυτα υγιές.. Σου βρίσκω δίκαιο σε όλα.. Ειδικά στο σημείο που αναφέρεις το περιστατικό με τα ζώα, ξέρω πως είναι γιατί το έχω ζήσει πάρα πολλές φορές. 
> 
> Να βλέπεις όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους που συνάντησες στην ζωή σου και να νιώθεις περήφανος που εσύ δεν είσαι ομοιος τους αλλά καλύτερος!


Νιώθω και βλακας όμως, που αυτοί κερδιζουν κι εγώ βιωνω ηττες.

----------


## Antonis8

> Παιδια το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σε έχουν αδικήσει. Κι εγώ σκέφτομαι τους ανθρώπους που μου έκαναν μπόουλινγκ στο σχολείο. Μήπως όμως αντί να δηλητηριάζουμε όλοι μας το μυαλό μας με παράνομες εκδικησεις θα ήταν καλύτερο να εκδικηθούμε με την πρόοδο μας? 
> 
> Για σκεφτείτε το? Αυτα τα καθίκια πόσο θα ζοριστουν άμα βάλετε στόχο να βελτιώσετε τον εαυτό σας? Να βρείτε μια δουλεια, να συνεχίσετε ή να ξεκινήσετε σπουδές. Να βοηθήσετε εθελοντικά! Παιδια εκεί έξω υπάρχουν άνθρωποι και ζωα που σας χρειάζονται. Εγώ πρόσφατα σκεφτομουν ότι θέλω να μετακομίσω Αθήνα για να προσφέρω σε κάποια έμπιστη φιλοζωική. Σκεφθείτε το λίγο να προοδευσουμε όλοι μας και να μας δουν και να σκανε....αυτο πως σας φαίνεται?


Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα καταλάβουν και την προοδο του άλλου. Ακόμα και τα επιτεύγματα μου θα μειώσουν οπως έκαναν και στο παρελθον. Σταζουν δηλητήριο. Για αυτό και θα ηθελα να εκδικηθω κανονικά. Δεν ξέρω πώς ,το σκέφτομαι, όχι απαραίτητα με αθέμιτα μέσα. Καποιος τροπος θα βρεθει.

----------


## Antonis8

> Σκεφτομαι τους ανθρωπους που δηλητηριασαν το σκυλο μου. Την ομαδα των αλβανων που συνεργαστηκαν για να μου κανουν επιθεσεις και να με διωξουν απο την πλατεια και εω
> φτασαν να με παρενοχλουν καθημερινα εξω απ το σπιτι μου. Σκεφτομαι την κοινωνια που τους κανει πλατες. Σκεφτομαι τους πονηρους κτηνιατρους που τον αρρωστησαν για το κερδος και γραφουν με πολλαπλα προφιλ σε ζωοφιλικα φορουμ για να διαφημιζονται. Σκεφτομαι ολα τα κακα που μου εκαναν καιν που μου κανουν οι συγγενεις μου, υφαρπαζοντας οχι μονο την περιουσια που μου αφησε ο παππους μου, αλλα και καταστρεφοντας ολοκληρωτικα τη ζωη μου. Σκεφτομαι τα καθικια που μου εκαναν μπουλιγκ στο πανεπιστημιο και το σχολειο.


Και τι λες να κάνεις για όλους αυτούς; Ενας με κοροϊδευε στο σχολείο. Τον εβρισα ανώνυμα στο φβ και νευριασε. Και αν μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία,θα τον βλαψω. Δεν ξεχναω τιποτα, μονο αν δω οτι ο άλλος μετανιώνει ή ζητάει συγνώμη. Αλλά τα περισσότερα καθικια ούτε καν συνειδητοποιουν το κακό που κάνουν. Για αυτό και πρεπει να παρουν καποιο μάθημα.

----------


## Stavros

> *Τους μισώ και τους σιχαίνομαι. Είναι αποβρασματα. Έχω διάφορα σεναρια μυαλό μου για το πώς θα ξεπληρώσουν όσα έκαναν*.


Αντώνη άνοιξε ξεχωριστά Threads για κάθε έναν από αυτούς, και εμείς οι χρήστες του E-Psychology θα σου δίνουμε ιδέες εκδίκησης! Από φαντασία άλλο τίποτα!
Βλέπω να πιάνει δουλειά ο AEON σίγουρα όμως...

----------


## elis

αντωνη ορεστη και ομπορο ασχολειστε με πραγματα που δεν συνιστουν πραγματικη ζωη φιλικα σασ τα λεω για να μην εκτιθεστε πραγματικη ζωη συνιστουν οι δουλειεσ οι γυναικεσ και τα ναρκωτικα ουτε τα σκυλακια ουτε τα ποιηματα ουτε τα αλλα που κανετε εγω ειμαι παππουσ εχω 3 κορεσ και 2 εγγονακια και δεν παω στο καφενειο γτ εχουν τεχνολογια και θα με μαδησουν κι οταν λεμε τεχνολογια αυτη που εχετε εσεισ την εχουν ολοι τωρα γτ αυτα αποτελουν ζωη ασ πουμε οτι δεν αντεχουμε να ζησουμε αλλιωσ αυτα

----------


## george1520

> Νιώθω και βλακας όμως, που αυτοί κερδιζουν κι εγώ βιωνω ηττες.


Όχι βλακας, απλά είναι άδικο. Απομάκρυνε τους τοξικους ανθρώπους που έχεις δίπλα σου, μόνο έτσι θα ηρεμήσεις.. Και όπου μπορείς να βρεις το δίκιο σου, διεκδίκησε το!

----------


## Ορέστης

> αντωνη ορεστη και ομπορο ασχολειστε με πραγματα που δεν συνιστουν πραγματικη ζωη φιλικα σασ τα λεω για να μην εκτιθεστε πραγματικη ζωη συνιστουν οι δουλειεσ οι γυναικεσ και τα ναρκωτικα ουτε τα σκυλακια ουτε τα ποιηματα ουτε τα αλλα που κανετε εγω ειμαι παππουσ εχω 3 κορεσ και 2 εγγονακια και δεν παω στο καφενειο γτ εχουν τεχνολογια και θα με μαδησουν κι οταν λεμε τεχνολογια αυτη που εχετε εσεισ την εχουν ολοι τωρα γτ αυτα αποτελουν ζωη ασ πουμε οτι δεν αντεχουμε να ζησουμε αλλιωσ αυτα


Αμα γραφεις ποιηματα για γυναικες δεν ειναι ζωη; Επισης ο σκυλος μου ηταν ο μοναδικος μου φιλος. Και τριτον οι γυναικες δε με θελουν, βλεπω ενα σωρο ψηλες λεπτοκαμωμενες στο Θησειο, αλλα τους ειμαι αορατος.

----------


## Ορέστης

Θελω εκδικηση και απο τη γιατρο που μου εκανε ανηκεστο βλαβη στη γλωσσα. Ουτε καν τα στοιχειωδη μετρα υγιεινης δεν πηρε το ζωο, να βαλει γαντια, να πλυνει τα χερια της, να απολυμανει τον εξοπλισμο. Ο, τι ειχε ο προηγουμενος, το μεταφερει στον επομενο. Και νιωθω τη γλωσσα μονιμως τραχια εκτος των αλλων. Εκτροχιασε τη ζωη μου αυτη η κακοποιησ

----------


## Antonis8

Πάρτην τηλέφωνο να κάνεις παράπονο.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Πάρτην τηλέφωνο να κάνεις παράπονο.


Αυτη χαμογελουσε ειρωνικα καθως μου ελεγε να παω σε λογοθεραπευτη. Σκασιλα της.

Τωρα εχω αλλα νευρα. Ακου θρασος. Μπαινει τουριστας αναβολικακιας με τη γυναικα του στο λεωφορειο. Μαλλον αυστραλος. Προωθει τη γυναικα μπροστα που εχει χωρο. Αυτη με το μωρο αγγαλια. Κανουν ολοι ακρη ευχαριστως. Με τσιμπαει λιγο εμενα να βαλει κατω απο ενα καθισμα το σακο του, κανω ακρη. Το λεωφορειο πατεις με πατω σε. Οι μισοι δε φορανε μασκα. Η γυναικα του τυπου δε φοραει μασκα. Αυτος φοραει μονο ενα ναυλον που στερεωνεται στο κεφαλι και εχει κατσει μπροστα μου, πλατη. Θελω να κατεβω να αλλαξω λεωφορειο, αλλα ο οδηγος δεν ανοιγει την πορτα. Σκεφτομαι να πατησω το κουμπι, εχει κατσει μπροστα απ το στυλο και δε φτανω ευκολα, και το ενστικτο μου με κανει να δισταζω. Δε μπορω αλλο, το παταω. Μου αρπαζει το χερι και το τραβαει. Stay there μου λεει απειλητικα.The button λεω. I don't give a fuck μου απανταει. Λες και του ανηκει το λεωφορειο επειδη ειναι μυωδης! Αν ηθελε να προστατεψει την οικογενεια του γιατι δεν επαιρνε ταξι; Ηταν σταθμευμενα διπλα στη σταση. Κανονικα δεν επρεπε να του φερω αστυνομια αυτουνου να τον κατεβασει κατω; Ανοιξε ο οδηγος και κατεβηκα, αλλα δεν πρεπει κανονικα αυτα τα ατομα να αποβαλλονται; Ποια ειναι η δικαιολογια του; Οτι επειδη εχει μωρο κανει οτι γουσταρει; Δηλαδη αν δεν προλαβαινα να πατησω το κουμπι, θα με κραταγε στο λεωφορειο με το ζορι; Αυτο ειναι απαγωγη.
Φαντασιωνομαι να του φερνω την αστυνομια και να τον πηγαινουν στο κρατητηριο και να τον γεμιζω μηνυσεις. Εδω βοηθαει να εισαι δικηγορος. Αλλα δε νομιζω να του εκανε τιποτα η αστυνομια. Μπορει και να τον δικαιολογουσαν λογω μωρου.

----------


## Δρυάδα

> αντωνη ορεστη και ομπορο ασχολειστε με πραγματα που δεν συνιστουν πραγματικη ζωη φιλικα σασ τα λεω για να μην εκτιθεστε πραγματικη ζωη συνιστουν οι δουλειεσ οι γυναικεσ και τα ναρκωτικα ουτε τα σκυλακια ουτε τα ποιηματα ουτε τα αλλα που κανετε εγω ειμαι παππουσ εχω 3 κορεσ και 2 εγγονακια και δεν παω στο καφενειο γτ εχουν τεχνολογια και θα με μαδησουν κι οταν λεμε τεχνολογια αυτη που εχετε εσεισ την εχουν ολοι τωρα γτ αυτα αποτελουν ζωη ασ πουμε οτι δεν αντεχουμε να ζησουμε αλλιωσ αυτα


Το ότι σκότωσαν τα ζώα του, δεν είναι για κοροϊδία. Τα οποιαδήποτε ζώα, πόσο μάλλον τα δικά του. Και έχει κι άλλα προβλήματα, αν διαβάσατε καλά.
Επίσης, το πεπερασμένο της ηλικίας σας δεν σας κάνει αυτόματα κριτή και δάσκαλο ζωής. 
Και, τέλος πάντων, είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογίας εδώ μέσα, υποτίθεται ότι μπαίνουμε για να βρίσκουμε ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, όποιο κι αν είναι το πρόβλημά μας. 

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω όποιον νιώθει ότι θέλει εκδίκηση. Δεν λέω ότι πρέπει να το κάνει, για να μην παρεξηγηθώ (πράγμα που είναι πολύ εύκολο), αλλά ότι τον καταλαβαίνω. Το έχω νιώσει πολλές φορές. Είναι ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα και είναι φυσιολογικό. Η οργή, το μίσος ακόμα, όλα αυτά είναι μες στη ζωή, γιατί η ζωή δεν είναι σποτάκι της τηλεόρασης, "πάρτε κουράγιο απ' τα χειρότερα".

----------


## YokoChoco

Μ'αυτά που γράφετε περί «εκδίκησης» κτλ 
Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.
Ζητήστε βοήθεια από ειδικό παρακαλώ πολύ

----------


## Antonis8

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

Πρώτον, η εκδίκηση είναι φυσικότατο ένστικτο του ανθρώπου, δεύτερον οι επικίνδυνοι άνθρωποι όπως βλέπεις κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας και δεν τους τιμωρεί η δικαιοσύνη, τρίτον ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ στατιστικά η εγκληματικότητα και η επιθετικότητα με ψυχικές ασθένειες, αυτό που λες δεν έχει θέση στο παρόν φόρουμ και είναι προσβολή για τα άτομα με ψυχικές παθήσεις. Τα άτομα που συνήθως βλάπτουν και σκοτώνουν κόσμο είναι οι λεγόμενοι "ψυχοπαθείς" άτομα που δεν έχουν ενσυναίσθηση για τους ανθρώπους γύρω τους, αυτό είναι διαταραχή προσωπικότητας και όχι ψυχική πάθηση και αφορά τον τρόπο που έχει μεγαλώσει κάποιος. Οι ψυχοπαθείς μάλιστα συχνά κακοποιούν ζώα. Άρα αναφέρεσαι στους γείτονές μου. Δεν έχεις καμιά δουλειά να μου πεις τι θα κάνω και πώς θ δράσω και πώς θα εκφραστώ μέσα στο φόρουμ. Αν άνοιγες τα ματάκια σου και ήξερες ανάγνωση θα διάβαζες στην πρώτη πρώτη σελίδα ότι λέω ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΆΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ. 

Τέλος, έχω εξεταστεί από ψυχίατρο και έχω εκφράσει και ανάλογες σκέψεις, δεν έχει κινήσει ποτέ καμία διαδικασία για να με κλείσει σε ψυχιατρική κλινική ή να με χαπακώσει με κάτι περισσότερο από ήπια αντικαταθλιπτικούλια. 


Το πιο φαιδρό είναι πάντως που λες το εξής "λέτε ότι θέλετε το κακό κάποιων ανθρωπων???" Όχι, λέμε ότι θέλουμε το κακό των τεράτων που μας έβλαψαν πρώτον και δεύτερον, surprise, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι γύρω σου θέλουν να βλάψουν ή και βλάπτουν τους ανθρώπους γύρω τους, εμένα προσωπικά με έχουν βλάψει αμέτρητες φορές, πού ακριβώς ζεις και σοκάρεσαι; 
Το πώς θα "εκδικηθώ" ή τι εννοώ με αυτό μπορεί να είναι και μεταφορικό, δεν σε αφορά, αλλά μην κόπτεσαι τόσο για να προστατεύσεις τα καθίκια ανάμεσα μας από υποτιθέμενους κινδύνους.Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αποχωρήσεις από το τόπικ μου γιατί το ποστ σου ήταν άκρως προσβλητικό. 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αυτη χαμογελουσε ειρωνικα καθως μου ελεγε να παω σε λογοθεραπευτη. Σκασιλα της.
> 
> Τωρα εχω αλλα νευρα. Ακου θρασος. Μπαινει τουριστας αναβολικακιας με τη γυναικα του στο λεωφορειο. Μαλλον αυστραλος. Προωθει τη γυναικα μπροστα που εχει χωρο. Αυτη με το μωρο αγγαλια. Κανουν ολοι ακρη ευχαριστως. Με τσιμπαει λιγο εμενα να βαλει κατω απο ενα καθισμα το σακο του, κανω ακρη. Το λεωφορειο πατεις με πατω σε. Οι μισοι δε φορανε μασκα. Η γυναικα του τυπου δε φοραει μασκα. Αυτος φοραει μονο ενα ναυλον που στερεωνεται στο κεφαλι και εχει κατσει μπροστα μου, πλατη. Θελω να κατεβω να αλλαξω λεωφορειο, αλλα ο οδηγος δεν ανοιγει την πορτα. Σκεφτομαι να πατησω το κουμπι, εχει κατσει μπροστα απ το στυλο και δε φτανω ευκολα, και το ενστικτο μου με κανει να δισταζω. Δε μπορω αλλο, το παταω. Μου αρπαζει το χερι και το τραβαει. Stay there μου λεει απειλητικα.The button λεω. I don't give a fuck μου απανταει. Λες και του ανηκει το λεωφορειο επειδη ειναι μυωδης! Αν ηθελε να προστατεψει την οικογενεια του γιατι δεν επαιρνε ταξι; Ηταν σταθμευμενα διπλα στη σταση. Κανονικα δεν επρεπε να του φερω αστυνομια αυτουνου να τον κατεβασει κατω; Ανοιξε ο οδηγος και κατεβηκα, αλλα δεν πρεπει κανονικα αυτα τα ατομα να αποβαλλονται; Ποια ειναι η δικαιολογια του; Οτι επειδη εχει μωρο κανει οτι γουσταρει; Δηλαδη αν δεν προλαβαινα να πατησω το κουμπι, θα με κραταγε στο λεωφορειο με το ζορι; Αυτο ειναι απαγωγη.
> Φαντασιωνομαι να του φερνω την αστυνομια και να τον πηγαινουν στο κρατητηριο και να τον γεμιζω μηνυσεις. Εδω βοηθαει να εισαι δικηγορος. Αλλα δε νομιζω να του εκανε τιποτα η αστυνομια. Μπορει και να τον δικαιολογουσαν λογω μωρου.




Έπρεπε να του πεις ότι θα καλέσεις αστυνομία. Αυτοί που σέρνουν μωρά σε διακοπές και λεωφορεία είναι γενικά ενοχλητικοί. Αλλά τώρα ήρθαν διακοπές; Πού βρέθηκαν εν μέσω του ιού Ελλάδα;

----------


## Ορέστης

Κι εγω αυτο αναρωτηθηκα, εν μεσω ιου διακοπες.

Αντωνη μπορω να σε ρωτησω κατι που εισαι πιο κοσμοπολιτης; Οι κοπελες που σπουδαζουν εξωτερικο για λιγο, πχ,. Εραζμους, ειναι ολες με διαφορετικο εραστη καθε εβδομαδα;

----------


## mindcrime

> Κι εγω αυτο αναρωτηθηκα, εν μεσω ιου διακοπες.
> 
> Αντωνη μπορω να σε ρωτησω κατι που εισαι πιο κοσμοπολιτης; Οι κοπελες που σπουδαζουν εξωτερικο για λιγο, πχ,. Εραζμους, ειναι ολες με διαφορετικο εραστη καθε εβδομαδα;


Ανοησίες είναι αυτά. Αν μία γυναίκα είναι πεταλουδίτσα είτε πάει εράζμους είτε όχι πεταλουδίτσα θα είναι. Αν κάποια δεν είναι πεταλουδίτσα και έξω να πάει πάλι μονογαμική θα είναι.

----------


## ioannis2

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.


Φαίνεται δεν κατάλαβες καθόλου το θέμα του Αντώνη. Ούτε αδίστακτος είναι ούτε ψυχοπαθής, πολλώ δεν μάλλον ούτε κακός χαρακτήρας είναι ούτε προκύπτει να έβλαψε κάποιον. Θύμα εκμετάλλευσης είναι λόγω του καλού του χαρακτήρα, της ανέχειας, υποχωρητικότητας και της καλοσύνης που επέδειξε σε πολλούς. Τον κατάντησαν να θέλει το κακό και να θέλει να βλάψει χωρίς αυτα να έχουν την παραμικρή σχέση με τον αυθεντικό του χαρακτήρα, προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι πόνο και εκνευρισμό κουβαλάει μέσα του λόγω της αδικίας, κι αν έβλαπτε κάποιον θα το κανε εν βρασμώ εκεί που ο κόμπος έφτασε στο χτένι. Τι θα πρεπε να κάνει δηλαδή? να γίνει ο καρπαζοεισπράκτορας που να δίνει απλόχερα συγνώμη για να ναι καλός χριστιανός?

----------


## ioannis2

> Σκέφτομαι την εκδίκηση για όλα τα άτομα που με έβλαψαν. Σκεφτομαι το ότι μου πήρε τα πράγματα ο γκόμενος της αδερφής μου και ακόμα δεν μου τα έδωσαν πίσω. Είχα μέσα ένα βιβλίο φιλοσοφίας που το θέλω πίσω. Δεν σεβάστηκε τα λεφτά που ξοδεψα και αποκάλεσε τα ρούχα που είχα μέσα στη τσάντα κουρέλια. Σκέφτομαι τη δικαστή που δικαίωσε τους γείτονες στα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Της αξίζει ο,τι χειρότερο γιατί δεν έκρινε δίκαια παρόλα τα στοιχεία. Σκέφτομαι τους γείτονες, αυτά τα σιχαματα που δηλητηρίασαν τα ζωάκια και μου έκαναν τη ζωή κόλαση για τρία χρόνια. Θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν. Σκέφτομαι τον πρόεδρο που ψευδομαρτυρησε υπέρ τους και μετά είχε το θράσος να μου κάνει μήνυση. Κυκλοφορει με ένα μπλουτουθ στο αυτί ο κλόουν, ο αρχιχωριατης, η ανηθικη μαιμου. Σκέφτομαι τη θεια μου που κατεκλεψε το κοινό ταμείο της επιχείρησης και είχε το θράσος να ζητάει και άλλα και να μας βρίζει παντού. Σκέφτομαι όλους τους ανθρώπους που με αδίκησαν και όσο δεν δείχνουν μεταμέλεια,όσο ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβουν τα λάθη τους, όσο ξέρω ότι θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους έξυπνους, πονηρούς και μάγκες,τόσο θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν, να τους κάνω εγώ να υποφέρουν. Με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, θα πάρω την εκδίκηση μου. Αν θα είναι εκδίκηση τύπου Αμελί ή Μπάτμαν,δεν το ξέρω ακόμα. Με τρώει όμως αυτό, κάποιες φορές δεν κοιμάμαι για αυτό το λόγο, γιατί σκέφτομαι πόσο τομάρια κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσα μας. Τους μισώ και τους σιχαίνομαι. Είναι αποβρασματα. Έχω διάφορα σεναρια μυαλό μου για το πώς θα ξεπληρώσουν όσα έκαναν.


Αντώνη, σκλήρυνε. Σε βρήκαν εύκολη λεία, εύκολο, γι αυτό σου τα κάναν, αλλιώς δεν θα τολμούσαν. Εξάσκησε την σκέψη σου και τον εαυτό σου να να αντιδρά αμέσως, τη στιγμή που κάποιος έρχεται με προθέσεις να σε βλαψει, εκεί κόψε τον, εκεί μάθε να λες όχι, να ζητάς εξηγήσεις, να υψώνεις τόνο φωνής. Αμα δουν τέτοια αλλαγή θα πάψουν να συμβαίνουν αυτα που σου συμβαίνουν κατ εξακολούθηση όλα αυτα τα χρόνια, όσο παράξενο κι αν σου φαίνεται τώρα, θα αρχίσουν να σε υπολογίζουν, δεν θα τολμούν να σε ενοχλήσουν διότι θα έχουν στη σκέψη τους οτι μπορεί να αντιδράσεις. Κι αν διεκδικήσεις ή μιλήσεις για αυτά στα οποία παλιά αδικήθηκες ή σου στέρησαν αυτό θα ναι υπέρβαση, θα τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι δεν ξεχνάς και δεν χαρίζεσαι γι αυτα που έχασες κι έτσι θα νιώσεις έστω κάποια ανακούφιση. Βάλε δύναμη ψυχής και μη φοβάσαι να υπερβείς, δηλδ να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο συμπεριφοράς στον οποίο είσαι συνηθισμένος. Κάθε φορά που το κάνεις θα ναι όλο και πιο εύκολα. Και τότε ειναι που επιτέλους η ψυχη σου θα νιωθει καλύτερα.

----------


## YokoChoco

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.. Πρώτον, η εκδίκηση είναι φυσικότατο ένστικτο του ανθρώπου, δεύτερον οι επικίνδυνοι άνθρωποι όπως βλέπεις κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσά μας και δεν τους τιμωρεί η δικαιοσύνη, τρίτον ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΧΕΣΗ στατιστικά η εγκληματικότητα και η επιθετικότητα με ψυχικές ασθένειες, αυτό που λες δεν έχει θέση στο παρόν φόρουμ και είναι προσβολή για τα άτομα με ψυχικές παθήσεις. Τα άτομα που συνήθως βλάπτουν και σκοτώνουν κόσμο είναι οι λεγόμενοι "ψυχοπαθείς" άτομα που δεν έχουν ενσυναίσθηση για τους ανθρώπους γύρω τους, αυτό είναι διαταραχή προσωπικότητας και όχι ψυχική πάθηση και αφορά τον τρόπο που έχει μεγαλώσει κάποιος. Οι ψυχοπαθείς μάλιστα συχνά κακοποιούν ζώα. Άρα αναφέρεσαι στους γείτονές μου. Δεν έχεις καμιά δουλειά να μου πεις τι θα κάνω και πώς θ δράσω και πώς θα εκφραστώ μέσα στο φόρουμ. Αν άνοιγες τα ματάκια σου και ήξερες ανάγνωση θα διάβαζες στην πρώτη πρώτη σελίδα ότι λέω ότι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΚΆΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟ. 
> 
> Τέλος, έχω εξεταστεί από ψυχίατρο και έχω εκφράσει και ανάλογες σκέψεις, δεν έχει κινήσει ποτέ καμία διαδικασία για να με κλείσει σε ψυχιατρική κλινική ή να με χαπακώσει με κάτι περισσότερο από ήπια αντικαταθλιπτικούλια. 
> 
> 
> Το πιο φαιδρό είναι πάντως που λες το εξής "λέτε ότι θέλετε το κακό κάποιων ανθρωπων???" Όχι, λέμε ότι θέλουμε το κακό των τεράτων που μας έβλαψαν πρώτον και δεύτερον, surprise, οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι γύρω σου θέλουν να βλάψουν ή και βλάπτουν τους ανθρώπους γύρω τους, εμένα προσωπικά με έχουν βλάψει αμέτρητες φορές, πού ακριβώς ζεις και σοκάρεσαι; 
> Το πώς θα "εκδικηθώ" ή τι εννοώ με αυτό μπορεί να είναι και μεταφορικό, δεν σε αφορά, αλλά μην κόπτεσαι τόσο για να προστατεύσεις τα καθίκια ανάμεσα μας από υποτιθέμενους κινδύνους.Θα σε παρακαλούσα να αποχωρήσεις από το τόπικ μου γιατί το ποστ σου ήταν άκρως προσβλητικό. 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## YokoChoco

Η μητέρα μου πέθανε προ 12 χρόνια. Προ 5 χρόνια περπατούσα στον δρόμο, γυρίζει ένας 20χρονος κ μου λέει ''γ*μώ την μάνα σου'', του λέω ήρεμα ''έχει πεθανει φίλε'' και μου λέει ''γ*μώ την νεκρή σου μάνα'', απλά σηκώθηκα κ έφυγα, ήταν δυνατόν να τον ''εκδικηθώ'';; Ποιον; τον ψυχικά άρρωστο που δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε;;
Δες άλλο ψυχίατρο, ξεκίνα γνωστική ψυχοθεραπεία.... την ζωή μας δεν την παίρνουμε πίσω με την εκδίκηση. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε βάλουν φυλακή, δεν μιλάω για ψυχιατρείο, αλλά ΦΥΛΑΚΗ. Ξύπνα λοιπόν.... ακούς εκεί εκδίκηση στο 2020. Στην εποχή της γνώσης και της επιστήμης να μιλάμε νεατερνταλικά, έλεος. Οκ κάποιοι σου φέρθηκαν άσχημα, ε και λοιπόν; Προχώρα την ζωή σου, αυτή είναι η απάντηση σε αυτούς... τι να πω εγώ που έχω κακοποιηθεί; Μέχρι και καλάζνικοφ σκεφτόμουνα να βρώ να τους γαζώσω, αλλά ήταν λάθος. Ξέρεις πως τους απάντησα; Δουλεύοντας και σπουδάζοντας... έβγαλα 19 βαθμό στο εσπερινό ακόμα δεν μπορούν να το χωνέψουν. 
Θες ακόμα να τους εκδικηθείς; Γίνε καλός σε κάτι, αυτή θα είναι η ''εκδίκηση'' σου. Και είμαι ΑΥΤΟΣ όχι ΑΥΤΗ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ioannis2

> Η μητέρα μου πέθανε προ 12 χρόνια. Προ 5 χρόνια περπατούσα στον δρόμο, γυρίζει ένας 20χρονος κ μου λέει ''γ*μώ την μάνα σου'', του λέω ήρεμα ''έχει πεθανει φίλε'' και μου λέει ''γ*μώ την νεκρή σου μάνα'', απλά σηκώθηκα κ έφυγα, ήταν δυνατόν να τον ''εκδικηθώ'';; Ποιον; τον ψυχικά άρρωστο που δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε;;
> Δες άλλο ψυχίατρο, ξεκίνα γνωστική ψυχοθεραπεία.... την ζωή μας δεν την παίρνουμε πίσω με την εκδίκηση. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε βάλουν φυλακή, δεν μιλάω για ψυχιατρείο, αλλά ΦΥΛΑΚΗ. Ξύπνα λοιπόν.... ακούς εκεί εκδίκηση στο 2020. Στην εποχή της γνώσης και της επιστήμης να μιλάμε νεατερνταλικά, έλεος. Οκ κάποιοι σου φέρθηκαν άσχημα, ε και λοιπόν; Προχώρα την ζωή σου, αυτή είναι η απάντηση σε αυτούς... τι να πω εγώ που έχω κακοποιηθεί; Μέχρι και καλάζνικοφ σκεφτόμουνα να βρώ να τους γαζώσω, αλλά ήταν λάθος. Ξέρεις πως τους απάντησα; *Δουλεύοντας και σπουδάζοντας... έβγαλα 19 βαθμό στο εσπερινό ακόμα δεν μπορούν να το χωνέψουν.* 
> Θες ακόμα να τους εκδικηθείς; Γίνε καλός σε κάτι, αυτή θα είναι η ''εκδίκηση'' σου. Και είμαι ΑΥΤΟΣ όχι ΑΥΤΗ. Ευχαριστώ.


H γνωστική συμπεριφορική ψυχοθεραπεία την οποία κι εγω δοκίμασα παλιά θα τον βοηθήσει να γίνει αυτό που του πρότεινα, το να σκληρύνει, το να πάψει να είναι στα μάτια των άλλων η εύκολη λεία. Δυστυχως δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι αγίοι σαν εσένα, εμένα και τον Αντώνη, ήδη έγραψες κι ένα δικό σου παράδειγμα. Τα ψυχικά τραύματα που μας αφήνουν οι άλλοι δυστυχώς δεν φεύγουν εύκολα, θέλουν απίστευτη εσωτερική εργασία κι αυτό που έβαλα σε μπολτ είναι η καλύτερη εργασία, η καλύτερη επούλωση που μακάρι να την εννοούσα χρόνια πριν στη ζωή μου!

----------


## Antonis8

> Η μητέρα μου πέθανε προ 12 χρόνια. Προ 5 χρόνια περπατούσα στον δρόμο, γυρίζει ένας 20χρονος κ μου λέει ''γ*μώ την μάνα σου'', του λέω ήρεμα ''έχει πεθανει φίλε'' και μου λέει ''γ*μώ την νεκρή σου μάνα'', απλά σηκώθηκα κ έφυγα, ήταν δυνατόν να τον ''εκδικηθώ'';; Ποιον; τον ψυχικά άρρωστο που δεν ήξερε τι έλεγε;;
> Δες άλλο ψυχίατρο, ξεκίνα γνωστική ψυχοθεραπεία.... την ζωή μας δεν την παίρνουμε πίσω με την εκδίκηση. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να σε βάλουν φυλακή, δεν μιλάω για ψυχιατρείο, αλλά ΦΥΛΑΚΗ. Ξύπνα λοιπόν.... ακούς εκεί εκδίκηση στο 2020. Στην εποχή της γνώσης και της επιστήμης να μιλάμε νεατερνταλικά, έλεος. Οκ κάποιοι σου φέρθηκαν άσχημα, ε και λοιπόν; Προχώρα την ζωή σου, αυτή είναι η απάντηση σε αυτούς... τι να πω εγώ που έχω κακοποιηθεί; Μέχρι και καλάζνικοφ σκεφτόμουνα να βρώ να τους γαζώσω, αλλά ήταν λάθος. Ξέρεις πως τους απάντησα; Δουλεύοντας και σπουδάζοντας... έβγαλα 19 βαθμό στο εσπερινό ακόμα δεν μπορούν να το χωνέψουν. 
> Θες ακόμα να τους εκδικηθείς; Γίνε καλός σε κάτι, αυτή θα είναι η ''εκδίκηση'' σου. Και είμαι ΑΥΤΟΣ όχι ΑΥΤΗ. Ευχαριστώ.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.
Εφοσον δεν μπορεις να διακρινεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ μιας μεταφοράς και μιας ξεκαθαρης δήλωσης ,προφανως είναι ασκοπο να μετέχεις σε συζητήσεις που ειναι περαν του διανοητικου σου επιπεδου. Το ότι βαφτιζεις δε οποιον σε βρίζει "ψυχικά άρρωστο" είναι το λιγότερο αδαες,αν όχι προσβλητικο. Εχω νομικές γνώσεις,μην αγχωνεσαι για μένα, εδώ δεν βάζουν φυλακή τους εγκληματίες,θα βάλουν εμένα που δεν έχω πειραξει ποτς κανέναν. Καθεσαι και βριζεις κιόλας και τον ιατρό μου, δεν ντρεπεσαι;

Εχω πετυχει αρκετά στη ζωή μου, ελάχιστα ενδιαφέρει τους εχθρούς μου, εξακολουθούν να με βλαπτουν και δεν τους τιμωρει καμία αστυνομία,με έχουν κλέψει,με έχουν βρισει, με έχουν χτυπησει,ολοι ελεύθεροι είναι. Τις ανοησιες σου λοιπον ,καπου αλλού. Αυτή που μιλάς "νεατερνταλικα" είσαι εσύ,διότι δεν εχεις τη λογική να διακρινεις τη θεωρητικολογια ή το πώς μπορει να εννοεί καποιος την έννοια της εκδίκησης. Μπορει να είναι απολυτα νόμιμη αυτή η έννοια, οπως πχ καταγγελία φοροδιαφυγής για καποιον που διαφεύγει. Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

> Δεν θα μου πεις τι θα κάνω. Ειδικά εσύ που παρουσιάζεις τάσεις παραβατικής συμπεριφοράς. Άντε περαστικά και να δείς νέο ψυχίατρο αυτός που εβλεπες μάλλον ήθελε κι ο ίδιος φάρμακα.


Καλά δεν ντρεπεσαι; Ούτε 12 εικαζω ότι εβγαλες,οχι 19, εσύ δεν ξέρεις βασική ανάγνωση. 

Δεν παρουσιαζω παραβατικη συμπεριφορά ,έχω πανλευκο ποινικο μητρώο. Το δικό σου θα μας το δειξεις; για να πηγαινες νυχτερινό,ποιος ξέρει με τι υποκοσμο ειχες μπλεξει. 


Η έννοια της εκδίκησης μπορει να είναι απολυτα νόμιμη,ήδη απο το πρώτο ποστ λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι δεν θα έκανα κάτι παρανομο. Μπορω να κάνω καταγγελίες όμως νόμιμες,για πολλα πράγματα,φοροδιαφυγή, αυθαίρετα κλπ. Αν εσύ αυτό το θεωρείς κακο, μάλλον είσαι εναντίων του οργανωμένου κράτους και τον κανόνων που το διεπουν.

----------


## Antonis8

Κι εγώ έχω κακοποιηθει σεξουαλικά στα έξι μου χρόνια. Πόσο αδιακριτη είσαι για να μπαίνεις σε θέμα μετατραυματικου στρες και να μειώνεις όσα νιωθω; Ελάχιστα με ενδιαφέρει η οποιαδηποτε εμπειρια σου,ειναι ανεπιθυμιτη στο θέμα γιατί είσαι προσβλητική.

----------


## YokoChoco

19 βαθμός και έπαινος ''άριστα'' και ο σύλλογος συνταξιούχων καθηγητών της πόλης μου, μου έδωσε 500€ χρηματικό έπαθλο(καλύτερος βαθμός σε όλη την πόλη σε όλα τα εσπερινά). Αγώγη ''αρίστη'' καμία σχέση με υπόκοσμο(φαίνεται πως είσαι σε ψύχωση και φαντάζεσαι πράγματα). Αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι πήρα ''12'' πίστευε το, ότι δεν ξέρω συντακτικό πίστευε το επίσης, δημοκρατία έχουμε. Καταρχήν είμαι ΑΝΔΡΑΣ όχι γυναίκα, εσύ επιμένεις σε θηλυκό γένος, ελεύθερα συνέχισε. Δεν ξέρω βασική ανάγνωση κτλ μπορείς ελεύθερα να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις. Μάλλον έτσι μειωνοντάς με, προσπαθείς να με ''εκδικηθείς'', άλλωστε μιλάς για ''εκδίκηση'', μειώνεις εμένα για να έρθω μάλλον στο δικό σου επίπεδο, το χαμηλό... Δεν θα βρείς το δίκιο σου έτσι, απλά όλο αυτό θα το βρείς μπροστά σου και θα είναι αργά τότε.
Σε χαιρετώ, φυσικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο(είναι χάσιμο χρόνου) και περαστικά...

Ιωάννη ένα σχόλιο... η Γνωστική λες ''σκληραίνει'', ναι πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου, αλλά σε μαθαίνεις και να συγχωρείς όχι να γίνεσαι εκδικητικός. Τουλάχιστον αυτά λεει ο Μπέρνς στο ''Αισθανθείτε Καλά''(πουθενά δεν μιλάει για εκδίκηση).

ΣΑΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ, ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ

----------


## ntinti

> Έπρεπε να του πεις ότι θα καλέσεις αστυνομία. Αυτοί που σέρνουν μωρά σε διακοπές και λεωφορεία είναι γενικά ενοχλητικοί. Αλλά τώρα ήρθαν διακοπές; Πού βρέθηκαν εν μέσω του ιού Ελλάδα;


Αντώνη την άλλη φορά που θα επιλέξει ένας γονιός να μετακινηθεί με τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς να του το απαγορεύσεις ........
Και αν δεν μπορείς εσύ φώναξε την αστυνομία να δούμε ποιον θα μαζέψει στο τέλος.....

----------


## elis

το μονο που δεν μασ λενε αυτοι που κανουν καταγγελιεσ αφου δεν μασ ξερουν παρακολουθουν πρωτα μαθαινουν κ μετα κανουν καταγγελιεσ αμα πληρωσει κανεισ να φανε ξυλο δε θα φταιει αυτοσ εγω γιατι δεν ξερω για κανεναν τιποτα για αναρωτειθειτε ποιο ειναι το φυσιολογικο

----------


## Antonis8

> 19 βαθμός και έπαινος ''άριστα'' και ο σύλλογος συνταξιούχων καθηγητών της πόλης μου, μου έδωσε 500€ χρηματικό έπαθλο(καλύτερος βαθμός σε όλη την πόλη σε όλα τα εσπερινά). Αγώγη ''αρίστη'' καμία σχέση με υπόκοσμο(φαίνεται πως είσαι σε ψύχωση και φαντάζεσαι πράγματα). Αν εσύ πιστεύεις ότι πήρα ''12'' πίστευε το, ότι δεν ξέρω συντακτικό πίστευε το επίσης, δημοκρατία έχουμε. Καταρχήν είμαι ΑΝΔΡΑΣ όχι γυναίκα, εσύ επιμένεις σε θηλυκό γένος, ελεύθερα συνέχισε. Δεν ξέρω βασική ανάγνωση κτλ μπορείς ελεύθερα να πιστεύεις ότι θέλεις. Μάλλον έτσι μειωνοντάς με, προσπαθείς να με ''εκδικηθείς'', άλλωστε μιλάς για ''εκδίκηση'', μειώνεις εμένα για να έρθω μάλλον στο δικό σου επίπεδο, το χαμηλό... Δεν θα βρείς το δίκιο σου έτσι, απλά όλο αυτό θα το βρείς μπροστά σου και θα είναι αργά τότε.
> Σε χαιρετώ, φυσικά δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο(είναι χάσιμο χρόνου) και περαστικά...
> 
> Ιωάννη ένα σχόλιο... η Γνωστική λες ''σκληραίνει'', ναι πιστεύεις στον εαυτό σου, αλλά σε μαθαίνεις και να συγχωρείς όχι να γίνεσαι εκδικητικός. Τουλάχιστον αυτά λεει ο Μπέρνς στο ''Αισθανθείτε Καλά''(πουθενά δεν μιλάει για εκδίκηση).
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ, ΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΗ


Ένα άτομο που μπαίνει εντελώς ξεκαρφωτα και κομπάζει για τα υποτιθέμενα κατορθώματα του, πώς να το πάρεις στα σοβαρά; Κι εγώ έχω πετύχει πράγματα, πού κολλάει αυτό; Μπήκες εδώ μέσα και μας βρίζεις και παράλληλα προσβάλλεις τα άτομα με ψυχικές παθήσεις ως επικίνδυνα και ζητάς και τα ρέστα; Συνελθε λίγο, μάλλον χρειάζεσαι πολλή δουλειά ακόμη να κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου. 

Δεν πρόσεξα ότι είσαι άνδρας, δεν είναι μειωτικό να σε αποκαλέσω γυναίκα, σιγά το πράγμα, είσαι και μισογύνης εκτός των άλλων; Το yokochoko μου έκανε για εντελώς γυναικείο απλά. 


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

Γενικά , όπως προείπα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το άτομο σου, μπήκες εδώ μέσα, με εβρισες, εβρισες τον ιατρό μου και μειωσες τη τραυματική μου εμπειρία. Προφανώς δεν έχεις κατανοήσει ,εκτός των άλλων , το νόημα αυτού του φόρουμ. Τα περαστικά μου και θα σε παρακαλέσω για πολλοστή φορά να μην μετέχεις στο θέμα μου. Αρκετά με το σπαμ σου.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αντώνη την άλλη φορά που θα επιλέξει ένας γονιός να μετακινηθεί με τα μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς να του το απαγορεύσεις ........
> Και αν δεν μπορείς εσύ φώναξε την αστυνομία να δούμε ποιον θα μαζέψει στο τέλος.....


Ορίστε; Δεν ήμουν καν εγώ αυτός που αντιμετώπισε το περιστατικό, βρίσκεις φυσιολογικό αυτό που έκανε ο Αυστραλός που επί της ουσίας απείλησε τη σωματική ακεραιότητα του Ορέστη; Ο,τι να 'ναι,ειλικρινά. Για αυτό του είπα να καλέσει αστυνομία. Από κει και πέρα , ναι,με ενοχλεί όταν σε ΜΜΜ υπάρχουν μικρα μωρά που κάνουν φασαρία, δεν θα λογοδοτησω σε σένα για αυτό. Ο καθενας με τον πόνο του κάνοντας σπαμ στο θέμα μου. 

Όσο για την αστυνομία,την έχω καλέσει απειρες φορές, δεν έχουν "μαζέψει" ποτέ εμένα , γιατί είμαι νομοτυπος και άτομο που ακολουθεί αυστηρά τους κανόνες.

----------


## oubna1

> Κι εγώ έχω κακοποιηθει σεξουαλικά στα έξι μου χρόνια. Πόσο αδιακριτη είσαι για να μπαίνεις σε θέμα μετατραυματικου στρες και να μειώνεις όσα νιωθω; Ελάχιστα με ενδιαφέρει η οποιαδηποτε εμπειρια σου,ειναι ανεπιθυμιτη στο θέμα γιατί είσαι προσβλητική.


σορι που θα ειμαι αδιακριτος. Ειχα πολλες ερωτικες εμπειριες απο τα 11-12 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι την πρωτη μου φορα. Θυμαμαι γεγονοτα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι σε ποια ηλικια. Εχω σκεφθει οτι εχω κακοποιηθει σεξουαλικα απο καποιον ενηλικα. Εσυ θυμασαι καθαρα τι εγινε με σενα ή το ανακαλυψες με καποιο αλλο τροπο;

----------


## ntinti

Ειναι πολλοστη φορα που η αποψη σου για τα παιδια δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη....

Οταν την διατυπωνεις σε δημοσιο φορουμ να εισαι ετοιμος να δεχτεις και αυτη την αντιμετωπισει....

Ειδικα σε θεματα που αφορουν τα παιδια θα ειμαι ιδιαιτερα επικριτικη με τον οποιοδηποτε εδω μεσα .....

Δεν θα μου πει κανενας τι θα κανω πολυ περισσοτερο εσυ.....
Αν δε εισαι ετοιμος να μιλας ομορφα και πολιτισμενα να μην μπαινεις στον κοπο να την εκφερεις.....

----------


## YokoChoco

> Ένα άτομο που μπαίνει εντελώς ξεκαρφωτα και κομπάζει για τα υποτιθέμενα κατορθώματα του, πώς να το πάρεις στα σοβαρά; Κι εγώ έχω πετύχει πράγματα, πού κολλάει αυτό; Μπήκες εδώ μέσα και μας βρίζεις και παράλληλα προσβάλλεις τα άτομα με ψυχικές παθήσεις ως επικίνδυνα και ζητάς και τα ρέστα; Συνελθε λίγο, μάλλον χρειάζεσαι πολλή δουλειά ακόμη να κάνεις με τον εαυτό σου. 
> 
> Δεν πρόσεξα ότι είσαι άνδρας, δεν είναι μειωτικό να σε αποκαλέσω γυναίκα, σιγά το πράγμα, είσαι και μισογύνης εκτός των άλλων; Το yokochoko μου έκανε για εντελώς γυναικείο απλά. 
> 
> 
> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.
> 
> Γενικά , όπως προείπα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει το άτομο σου, μπήκες εδώ μέσα, με εβρισες, εβρισες τον ιατρό μου και μειωσες τη τραυματική μου εμπειρία. Προφανώς δεν έχεις κατανοήσει ,εκτός των άλλων , το νόημα αυτού του φόρουμ. Τα περαστικά μου και θα σε παρακαλέσω για πολλοστή φορά να μην μετέχεις στο θέμα μου. Αρκετά με το σπαμ σου.


Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

> Ειναι πολλοστη φορα που η αποψη σου για τα παιδια δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη....
> 
> Οταν την διατυπωνεις σε δημοσιο φορουμ να εισαι ετοιμος να δεχτεις και αυτη την αντιμετωπισει....
> 
> Ειδικα σε θεματα που αφορουν τα παιδια θα ειμαι ιδιαιτερα επικριτικη με τον οποιοδηποτε εδω μεσα .....
> 
> Δεν θα μου πει κανενας τι θα κανω πολυ περισσοτερο εσυ.....
> Αν δε εισαι ετοιμος να μιλας ομορφα και πολιτισμενα να μην μπαινεις στον κοπο να την εκφερεις.....


Το πολυ να το έχουμε συζητήσει δύο φορές, που την είδες εσύ την "πολλοστή" δεν ξέρω. Αλλά και πάλι, εδώ μόνη σου πεταχτηκες γιατί δεν μίλησε κανείς για παιδιά, και να μιλούσαμε βέβαια δεν θα ζητήσουμε την άδεια σου. Άσε που δεν προβάλλεις και κανένα επιχείρημα υπέρ της αντίθετης άποψης, λέει κάποιος ότι τα παιδιά που κάνουν φασαρία είναι ενοχλητικά και εσύ απλά του επιτίθεσαι. Μηδενική λογική και αδυναμία να υποστηρίξεις τη θέση σου. 

Από κει και πέρα είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι , ο Ορέστης είχε δίκιο, και δεν βλέπω να την λες στον Ορέστη που είπε " επειδή έχουν παιδιά νομίζουν ότι τους ανήκει το λεωφορείο" Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον ισχυρισμό του, εσύ γιατί τα βαζεις αποκλειστικα μαζί μου όμως; Αν εχεις προσωπικά μαζί μου, δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να ξεπεράσεις το θέμα, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενα να μην συμπαθεί τα παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζόρι τραβάς εσύ.

----------


## Antonis8

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## YokoChoco

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## YokoChoco

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

> σορι που θα ειμαι αδιακριτος. Ειχα πολλες ερωτικες εμπειριες απο τα 11-12 αλλα δεν θυμαμαι την πρωτη μου φορα. Θυμαμαι γεγονοτα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι σε ποια ηλικια. Εχω σκεφθει οτι εχω κακοποιηθει σεξουαλικα απο καποιον ενηλικα. Εσυ θυμασαι καθαρα τι εγινε με σενα ή το ανακαλυψες με καποιο αλλο τροπο;


Ναι , το θυμάμαι, ήμουν πέντε και με κακοποίησε σεξουαλικά ένας φίλος της αδερφής μου που ήταν δεκατριών, μπορεί και παραπάνω, δεν ξέρω ακριβώς την ηλικία του.

----------


## YokoChoco

@Ντίντι δεν ξέρω αν θα συνεχίσεις να συζητάς μαζί του, αλλά εγώ εγκαταλείπω, επειδή θέλω να κάνω κάτι ''καλύτερο'' στην ζωή μου όπως λέει ο Antonis8(που με θεωρεί μάλλον ''αποτυχημένο'' επειδή τελείωσα εσπερινό λύκειο) που σίγουρα έχει ''άριστες'' νομικές γνώσεις και κάποιο ''Νόμπελ''(στην εκδίκηση;) ίΤο μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## YokoChoco

Θέλω εκδίκηση
Σκέφτομαι την εκδίκηση για όλα τα άτομα που με έβλαψαν. Σκεφτομαι το ότι μου πήρε τα πράγματα ο γκόμενος της αδερφής μου και ακόμα δεν μου τα έδωσαν πίσω. Είχα μέσα ένα βιβλίο φιλοσοφίας που το θέλω πίσω. Δεν σεβάστηκε τα λεφτά που ξοδεψα και αποκάλεσε τα ρούχα που είχα μέσα στη τσάντα κουρέλια. Σκέφτομαι τη δικαστή που δικαίωσε τους γείτονες στα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα. Της αξίζει ο,τι χειρότερο γιατί δεν έκρινε δίκαια παρόλα τα στοιχεία. Σκέφτομαι τους γείτονες, αυτά *τα σιχαματα* που δηλητηρίασαν τα ζωάκια και μου έκαναν τη ζωή κόλαση για τρία χρόνια. *Θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν.* Σκέφτομαι τον πρόεδρο που ψευδομαρτυρησε υπέρ τους και μετά είχε το θράσος να μου κάνει μήνυση. *Κυκλοφορει με ένα μπλουτουθ στο αυτί ο κλόουν, ο αρχιχωριατης, η ανηθικη μαιμου.* Σκέφτομαι τη θεια μου που κατεκλεψε το κοινό ταμείο της επιχείρησης και είχε το θράσος να ζητάει και άλλα και να μας βρίζει παντού. Σκέφτομαι όλους τους ανθρώπους που με αδίκησαν και όσο δεν δείχνουν μεταμέλεια,όσο ξέρω ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να καταλάβουν τα λάθη τους, όσο ξέρω ότι θεωρούν τους εαυτούς τους έξυπνους, πονηρούς και μάγκες,τόσο θέλω να τους δω να υποφέρουν, να τους κάνω εγώ να υποφέρουν. *Με τον έναν ή τον άλλο τρόπο, θα πάρω την εκδίκηση μου. Αν θα είναι εκδίκηση τύπου Αμελί ή Μπάτμαν*,δεν το ξέρω ακόμα. Με τρώει όμως αυτό, κάποιες φορές δεν κοιμάμαι για αυτό το λόγο, γιατί σκέφτομαι πόσο *τομάρια* κυκλοφορούν ανάμεσα μας. *Τους μισώ και τους σιχαίνομαι. Είναι αποβρασματα. Έχω διάφορα σεναρια μυαλό μου για το πώς θα ξεπληρώσουν όσα έκαναν.*

Εδω λόγια του Antonis8 βλέπουμε λοιπόν ποιος βρίζει.... μυαλό σοκοφρέτα!

----------


## ntinti

> Το πολυ να το έχουμε συζητήσει δύο φορές, που την είδες εσύ την "πολλοστή" δεν ξέρω. Αλλά και πάλι, εδώ μόνη σου πεταχτηκες γιατί δεν μίλησε κανείς για παιδιά, και να μιλούσαμε βέβαια δεν θα ζητήσουμε την άδεια σου. Άσε που δεν προβάλλεις και κανένα επιχείρημα υπέρ της αντίθετης άποψης, λέει κάποιος ότι τα παιδιά που κάνουν φασαρία είναι ενοχλητικά και εσύ απλά του επιτίθεσαι. Μηδενική λογική και αδυναμία να υποστηρίξεις τη θέση σου. 
> 
> Από κει και πέρα είτε σου αρέσει είτε όχι , ο Ορέστης είχε δίκιο, και δεν βλέπω να την λες στον Ορέστη που είπε " επειδή έχουν παιδιά νομίζουν ότι τους ανήκει το λεωφορείο" Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον ισχυρισμό του, εσύ γιατί τα βαζεις αποκλειστικα μαζί μου όμως; Αν εχεις προσωπικά μαζί μου, δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Καλό θα ήταν πάντως να ξεπεράσεις το θέμα, είναι δικαίωμα του καθενα να μην συμπαθεί τα παιδιά, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ζόρι τραβάς εσύ.


Να προβαλλω επιχειρημμα στο τι?
Οτι τα παιδια δεν ειναι ενοχλητικα και οτι εχεις πει κατα καιρους?(επιλεκτικη μνημη εχεις νομιζω...)
Ενταξη τα αυτονοητα νομιζω δεν εχουν αναγκη απο επιχειρημματα...

Και ναι στο ειπα θα εχω προσωπικα με οποιον θελω και με οποιον εκφραζει αυτες τις αποψεις, δεν θα μου το απαγορευση κανενας και ειδικα εσυ οποτε μην το συνεχιζεις αλλο ...

Καλη συνεχεια και σε εσενα!

----------


## YokoChoco

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## YokoChoco

Ποιο βιβλίο έχεις εκδόσει;

----------


## Antonis8

> Σκεφτομαι τους ανθρωπους που δηλητηριασαν το σκυλο μου. Την ομαδα των *αλβανων* που συνεργαστηκαν για να μου κανουν επιθεσεις και να με διωξουν απο την πλατεια και εω
> φτασαν να με παρενοχλουν καθημερινα εξω απ το σπιτι μου. Σκεφτομαι την κοινωνια που τους κανει πλατες. Σκεφτομαι τους *πονηρους κτηνιατρους* που τον αρρωστησαν για το κερδος και γραφουν με πολλαπλα προφιλ σε ζωοφιλικα φορουμ για να διαφημιζονται. Σκεφτομαι ολα τα κακα που μου εκαναν καιν που μου κανουν οι συγγενεις μου, υφαρπαζοντας οχι μονο την περιουσια που μου αφησε ο παππους μου, αλλα και καταστρεφοντας ολοκληρωτικα τη ζωη μου. Σκεφτομαι *τα καθικια* που μου εκαναν μπουλιγκ στο πανεπιστημιο και το σχολειο.
> 
> Βλέπετε όλοι ένα σωρό ΥΒΡΕΙΣ, δείγμα υποτροπής σε ψυχική νόσο. Χρήζει ψυχιατρικής βοήθειας.
> 
> Λοιπόν καλή συνέχεια Αντώνη και εύχομαι να βρείς τον δρόμο σου. Αφού έβγαλες όπως λες και ένα βιβλίο με το καλό και το δεύτερο...


Αυτό δεν είναι καν δική μου παράθεση αλλά του Ορέστη. Για πόσο ακόμα θα ρεζιλευεσαι και θα παρενχολεις τα μέλη του φόρουμ που εκφράζουν το τραυμα τους στην αρμόδια κατηγορία; Εξακολουθείς να μην ντρέπεσαι που ασκείς χωρίς λογο πίεση και μπουλινγκ σε άτομα που βιώνουν μετατραυματικό στρες και μπαίνουν στο φόρουμ να λάβουν υποστήριξη και κάθεσαι και εμπαιζεις τα συναισθήματα τους. Ελπίζω να επέμβει σύντομα ένας διαχειριστής γιατί έχεις ξεπεράσει τα όρια.

----------


## Antonis8

> Να προβαλλω επιχειρημμα στο τι?
> Οτι τα παιδια δεν ειναι ενοχλητικα και οτι εχεις πει κατα καιρους?(επιλεκτικη μνημη εχεις νομιζω...)
> Ενταξη τα αυτονοητα νομιζω δεν εχουν αναγκη απο επιχειρημματα...
> 
> Και ναι στο ειπα θα εχω προσωπικα με οποιον θελω και με οποιον εκφραζει αυτες τις αποψεις, δεν θα μου το απαγορευση κανενας και ειδικα εσυ οποτε μην το συνεχιζεις αλλο ...
> 
> Καλη συνεχεια και σε εσενα!


Δεν σου ευχήθηκα κάπου καλη συνέχεια :D 

Ναι, ακριβώς έχεις να προβάλεις κάποιο επιχείρημα ή να μας πεις γιατί απαγορεύεται να θεωρούμε ενοχλητικά τα παιδιά που κάνουν φασαρία; Απλώς θέλεις να επιβάλεις τη δική σου αντίθετη άποψη; Πολύ ώριμο και ωραίο. Το έχουν εκφράσει πολλοί εδώ μέσα πάντως, πάντα σε μένα κόλλας για κάποιο λόγο. Εφόσον όμως απλώς λες το αντίθετο απο αυτό που λέω χωρίς να το στηρίζεις την επόμενη φορά απλώς θα σε αγνοήσω.

----------


## YokoChoco

Αγαπητέ συγγραφέα που γνωρίζεις και άριστα τα νομικά θέματα και έχεις κάνει και ένα σωρό μηνύσεις(είδα άλλο ποστ), ποιο βιβλίο έχεις γράψει; Το λέω για μένα τον απόφοιτο του εσπερινού που δεν αξίζει για σένα, πες μου σε παρακαλώ το βιβλίο σου θα ήθελα να το αγοράσω να το διαβάσω.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αγαπητέ συγγραφέα που γνωρίζεις και άριστα τα νομικά θέματα και έχεις κάνει και ένα σωρό μηνύσεις(είδα άλλο ποστ), ποιο βιβλίο έχεις γράψει; Το λέω για μένα τον απόφοιτο του εσπερινού που δεν αξίζει για σένα, πες μου σε παρακαλώ το βιβλίο σου θα ήθελα να το αγοράσω να το διαβάσω.


Θεωρείς ότι θα δώσω προσωπικά μου στοιχεία σε έναν άγνωστο που με προσβάλλει ,μιλάει για την οικογένεια μου και βρίζει τον ψυχιατρο μου προσβάλλοντας την ιατρική του ακεραιότητα και παράλληλα προβαίνει σε αυθαιρετες , επιπόλαιες και επικίνδυνες διαγνώσεις λέγοντας ότι έχω ψύχωση και χρηζω άμεσης νοσηλείας; Ναι, τώρα περίμενε, σου στέλνω σε πμ και το ΑΦΜ μου. Δεν πας καλά φιλαράκι, πραγματικά. 


Όσο δε για τις μηνύσεις, θα μας πεις ότι είναι παράνομο και αυτό τώρα; Προφανώς έχεις διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη για την έννοια του νόμου. Μια μήνυση έχω κανει ολη και όλη στη ζωή μου για άτομα που δηλητηρίασαν τα ζώα μου. Περαστικά σου και σταματα να με ενοχλείς, καταντά κωμικοτραγικό.

Επίσης το γεγονός ότι έπαθες μίνι εμμονή μαζί μου και κάθεσαι και ψάχνεις τις δημοσιευσεις μου, να το κοιτάξεις.

----------


## YokoChoco

> Θεωρείς ότι θα δώσω προσωπικά μου στοιχεία σε έναν άγνωστο που με προσβάλλει ,μιλάει για την οικογένεια μου και βρίζει τον ψυχιατρο μου και παράλληλα λέει ότι έχω ψύχωση και χρηζω άμεσης νοσηλείας; Ναι, τώρα περίμενε, σου στέλνω σε πμ και το ΑΦΜ μου. Δεν πας καλά φιλαράκι, πραγματικά. 
> 
> 
> Όσο δε για τις μηνύσεις, θα μας πεις ότι είναι παράνομο και αυτό τώρα; Προφανώς έχεις διαστρεβλωμένη άποψη για την έννοια του νόμου. Μια μήνυση έχω κανει ολη και όλη στη ζωή μου για άτομα που δηλητηρίασαν τα ζώα μου. Περαστικά σου και σταματα να με ενοχλείς, καταντά κωμικοτραγικό.
> 
> Επίσης το γεγονός ότι έπαθες μίνι εμμονή μαζί μου και κάθεσαι και ψάχνεις τις δημοσιευσεις μου, να το κοιτάξεις.


Τα εξηγώ αναλυτικά στην παράθεση προς τη Σόνια, η αστυνομία όχι μόνο δεν με βοηθήσε, *αλλά με κυνηγούσε επί μία εβδομάδα.* (δικά σου λόγια)
Αυτό λέει πολλά. Εσύ έχεις εμμονές, προβλήματα με τον Νόμο, απειλείς σε φβ κτλ και μέσω φόρουμ. Αγαπητέ ειλικρινά μέσα θα σε βάλουνε. Κανένας δεν έχει ''εμμονή'' μαζί σου, έχεις παραισθήσεις και οπτικοακουστικές ψευδαισθήσεις, καταννοώ ότι βιάστηκες μικρός, καταννοώ ότι σου σκότωσαν τα γατιά κτλ και μένα μου σκότωσαν γάτες, προσπάθησε μία να με δολοφονήσει επειδή δεν έκανα έρωτα μαζί της, αλλά δεν απειλώ κανέναν ούτε με κυνηγούσε η αστυνομία. Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## YokoChoco

*το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση*

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν θα δώσω προσωπικές μου πληροφορίες ούτε θα εξηγήσω τίποτα σε ένα άτομο προφανώς εμμονικο που παραβαινει κατά εξακολούθηση τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ,προβαίνει σε διαγνώσεις,εμπαιζει το τραύμα μελών και θεωρεί ότι όλα αυτά είναι αποδεκτά στον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο. Εκτιθεσαι ανεπανόρθωτα με τις ασυναρτησίες που γράφεις. Εκτός του ότι είναι εντελώς αξιολυπητη και αξιοκατακριτη η συμπεριφορά σου. Συνέχισε τους χαρακτηρισμούς, απλώς δίνεις περισσότερους λόγους στους διαχειριστές να σου επιβάλλουν την αρμόδια ποινή. 

Εγώ είμαι ενας φιλήσυχος χρήστης,φιλήσυχος πολίτης με λευκό ποινικό μητρώο, δική μου επιχείρηση,καλή οικογένεια,εσύ είσαι αυτός που πιθανόν έχεις σχέση με υπόκοσμο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, έχεις ξεπεράσει τα όρια. Εμπαιζεις το τραύμα που έχουν βιώσει μέλη και παραβιάζεις με αισχρό τρόπο τους κανονισμούς.

----------


## Antonis8

]




> Αντώνη, σκλήρυνε. Σε βρήκαν εύκολη λεία, εύκολο, γι αυτό σου τα κάναν, αλλιώς δεν θα τολμούσαν. Εξάσκησε την σκέψη σου και τον εαυτό σου να να αντιδρά αμέσως, τη στιγμή που κάποιος έρχεται με προθέσεις να σε βλαψει, εκεί κόψε τον, εκεί μάθε να λες όχι, να ζητάς εξηγήσεις, να υψώνεις τόνο φωνής. Αμα δουν τέτοια αλλαγή θα πάψουν να συμβαίνουν αυτα που σου συμβαίνουν κατ εξακολούθηση όλα αυτα τα χρόνια, όσο παράξενο κι αν σου φαίνεται τώρα, θα αρχίσουν να σε υπολογίζουν, δεν θα τολμούν να σε ενοχλήσουν διότι θα έχουν στη σκέψη τους οτι μπορεί να αντιδράσεις. Κι αν διεκδικήσεις ή μιλήσεις για αυτά στα οποία παλιά αδικήθηκες ή σου στέρησαν αυτό θα ναι υπέρβαση, θα τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι δεν ξεχνάς και δεν χαρίζεσαι γι αυτα που έχασες κι έτσι θα νιώσεις έστω κάποια ανακούφιση. Βάλε δύναμη ψυχής και μη φοβάσαι να υπερβείς, δηλδ να αλλάξεις τον τρόπο συμπεριφοράς στον οποίο είσαι συνηθισμένος. Κάθε φορά που το κάνεις θα ναι όλο και πιο εύκολα. Και τότε ειναι που επιτέλους η ψυχη σου θα νιωθει καλύτερα.


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Με όλο αυτό το σπαμ τωρα είδα την παράθεση σου. Ναι, όπως τα κατάλαβες είναι,λόγω του καλού μου χαρακτήρα έγινα πολλές φορές το θύμα. Προσπαθώ να το αλλάξω και να σκληρυνω, αλλά είναι κάτι που με τρώει και θέλει δουλειά . Όταν βλέπουν ότι σε έχουν πατήσει, και οι υπόλοιποι θεωρούν ότι είναι εύκολο να κάνουν το ίδιο.

----------


## YokoChoco

> Δεν θα δώσω προσωπικές μου πληροφορίες ούτε θα εξηγήσω τίποτα σε ένα άτομο προφανώς εμμονικο που παραβαινει κατά εξακολούθηση τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ,προβαίνει σε διαγνώσεις,εμπαιζει το τραύμα μελών και θεωρεί ότι όλα αυτά είναι αποδεκτά στον συγκεκριμένο ιστότοπο. Εκτιθεσαι ανεπανόρθωτα με τις ασυναρτησίες που γράφεις. Εκτός του ότι είναι εντελώς αξιολυπητη και αξιοκατακριτη η συμπεριφορά σου. Συνέχισε τους χαρακτηρισμούς, απλώς δίνεις περισσότερους λόγους στους διαχειριστές να σου επιβάλλουν την αρμόδια ποινή. 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι ενας φιλήσυχος χρήστης,φιλήσυχος πολίτης με λευκό ποινικό μητρώο, δική μου επιχείρηση,καλή οικογένεια,εσύ είσαι αυτός που πιθανόν έχεις σχέση με υπόκοσμο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, έχεις ξεπεράσει τα όρια. Εμπαιζεις το τραύμα που έχουν βιώσει μέλη και παραβιάζεις με αισχρό τρόπο τους κανονισμούς.


Αισχρό και συκοφαντικό είναι να λές ότι έχω σχέσεις με υπόκοσμο. Σε συγχωρώ όμως. Αν μπορεί ο Χριστός να συγχωρεί τους σταυρωτές του μπορώ και'γω. ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## Κύκνος

Κι εγώ αν μπορούσα να εκδικηθώ εκείνον που μου κατέστρεψε τη ζωή και συνεχίζει μια χαρά τη δική του χωρίς τύψεις θα το έκανα... Άντε να δούμε τι φανταστική ψυχική νόσο θα αποδώσετε σ' εμένα όσοι θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να τους πούμε ευχαριστώ...

----------


## YokoChoco

> Κι εγώ αν μπορούσα να εκδικηθώ εκείνον που μου κατέστρεψε τη ζωή και συνεχίζει μια χαρά τη δική του χωρίς τύψεις θα το έκανα... Άντε να δούμε τι φανταστική ψυχική νόσο θα αποδώσετε σ' εμένα όσοι θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να τους πούμε ευχαριστώ...


Δεν ξέρω για σένα αλλά εγώ τους συγχώρεσα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν ξέρω για σένα αλλά εγώ τους συγχώρεσα.


Εγώ όχι κι ούτε πρόκειται όταν ακόμα κινδυνεύω να πεθάνω απ' το ίδιο μου το χέρι λόγω των ψυχικών τραυμάτων που απέκτησα εξαιτίας του... Είναι ανήκουστο να κατηγορούμε τα θύματα...

----------


## YokoChoco

> Εγώ όχι κι ούτε πρόκειται όταν ακόμα κινδυνεύω να πεθάνω απ' το ίδιο μου το χέρι λόγω των ψυχικών τραυμάτων που απέκτησα εξαιτίας του... Είναι ανήκουστο να κατηγορούμε τα θύματα...


Τότε δύσκολα θα βρείς την γαλήνη. Ήθελα επί χρόνια να εκδικηθώ αρκετούς και ήμουν συνέχεια αναστατωμένος, όταν τους συγχώρεσα, έφυγε ένα βάρος από πάνω μου. Και'γω ήμουνα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θύμα, δεν έφταιξα, αλλά κι'αυτοί που μου φέρθηκαν άσχημα δεν ήξεραν τι έκαναν, είμαι βέβαιος. Δεν είχαν τις γνώσεις, το IQ ίσως ή την επιλογή. Αν κάποιοι το έκαναν από δόλο, επειδή δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος είναι εν γένει κακός, αλλά εγωκεντρικός ή ψυχικά ασθενής, το ''κακό'' που κάνει το κάνει λόγω δικών του προβλημάτων. Πιθανόν κι αυτο το άτομο να έχει κακοποιηθεί. Πολλές φορές το θύμα γίνεται θύτης. Ή ο θύτης υπήρξε θύμα κάποτε.. όπως ο Πάσαρης που κακοποιήθηκε άσχημα σε παιδική ηλικία.
Συγχώρεστε αυτούς που σας μισούν και συμπονέστε όσους σας κατατρέχουν, γιατί αν αγαπάτε μόνο όσους σας αγαπούν γιατί ζητάτε έπαινο; Ακόμα και ο Σατανάς αγαπάει τους Δαίμονες του, αυτό όμως δεν τον βάζει στον δρόμο του αγαθού Θεού, σωστά;

----------


## Κύκνος

Θέλω να συμπληρώσω κάτι προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων... Δεν εννοούσα μ' αυτό που είπα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου ότι προτίθεμαι να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου αλλά ότι παλεύω μ' αυτό κι ότι έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν οπότε μην τυχόν και στείλει κανείς τη ΔΗΕ σ' εμένα γιατί μόνο χειρότερα θα με κάνει...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Τότε δύσκολα θα βρείς την γαλήνη. Ήθελα επί χρόνια να εκδικηθώ αρκετούς και ήμουν συνέχεια αναστατωμένος, όταν τους συγχώρεσα, έφυγε ένα βάρος από πάνω μου. Και'γω ήμουνα σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις θύμα, δεν έφταιξα, αλλά κι'αυτοί που μου φέρθηκαν άσχημα δεν ήξεραν τι έκαναν, είμαι βέβαιος. Δεν είχαν τις γνώσεις, το IQ ίσως ή την επιλογή. Αν κάποιοι το έκαναν από δόλο, επειδή δεν πιστεύω ότι κάποιος είναι εν γένει κακός, αλλά εγωκεντρικός ή ψυχικά ασθενής, το ''κακό'' που κάνει το κάνει λόγω δικών του προβλημάτων. Πιθανόν κι αυτο το άτομο να έχει κακοποιηθεί. Πολλές φορές το θύμα γίνεται θύτης. Ή ο θύτης υπήρξε θύμα κάποτε.. όπως ο Πάσαρης που κακοποιήθηκε άσχημα σε παιδική ηλικία.
> Συγχώρεστε αυτούς που σας μισούν και συμπονέστε όσους σας κατατρέχουν, γιατί αν αγαπάτε μόνο όσους σας αγαπούν γιατί ζητάτε έπαινο; Ακόμα και ο Σατανάς αγαπάει τους Δαίμονες του, αυτό όμως δεν τον βάζει στον δρόμο του αγαθού Θεού, σωστά;


Την γαλήνη το ξέρω ότι δεν θα την βρω αλλά δεν φταίει το ότι δεν τον συγχωρώ αλλά ότι φοβάμαι εξαιτίας του ακόμα και τη σκιά μου! Και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι έβαλα τα κλάματα, δεν λέω τίποτα άλλο επί του θέματος, δεν μπορώ να το αντέξω...
Ας σκεφτείτε ότι θέλετε, δεν με νοιάζει...

----------


## Antonis8

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.

----------


## Antonis8

Πόσο υποκριτικο, να καθεται να χλευαζει τις τραυματικές εμπειριες μελων και μετά απο τόσα σπαμ ποστ ακόμα να επιμενει. Αξιολυπήτο.

----------


## ntinti

> Δεν σου ευχήθηκα κάπου καλη συνέχεια :D 
> 
> Ναι, ακριβώς έχεις να προβάλεις κάποιο επιχείρημα ή να μας πεις γιατί απαγορεύεται να θεωρούμε ενοχλητικά τα παιδιά που κάνουν φασαρία; Απλώς θέλεις να επιβάλεις τη δική σου αντίθετη άποψη; Πολύ ώριμο και ωραίο. Το έχουν εκφράσει πολλοί εδώ μέσα πάντως, πάντα σε μένα κόλλας για κάποιο λόγο. Εφόσον όμως απλώς λες το αντίθετο απο αυτό που λέω χωρίς να το στηρίζεις την επόμενη φορά απλώς θα σε αγνοήσω.


Σε παρακαλώ την επόμενη φορά να τηρήσεις αυτά που λες και να με αγνοείς...

Ένα είναι το σίγουρο,οτι εγώ όποτε βλέπω σχόλιο που θεωρώ ότι προσβάλει τα παιδιά δεν θα το αγνοήσω ....

Και κάτι τελευταίο ,επιχειρήματα και διάλογο για αυτό το θέμα κάνω με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν να σέβονται αρχικά τα παιδιά και μετά το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες αυτή την στιγμή που ματώνουν στην κυριολεξία για να τα φέρουν στον κόσμο και μπορεί να μας διαβάζουν .....

Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν γιατί εγώ έτσι έχω μάθει να κλείνω μια συζήτηση...

----------


## Antonis8

> Σε παρακαλώ την επόμενη φορά να τηρήσεις αυτά που λες και να με αγνοείς...
> 
> Ένα είναι το σίγουρο,οτι εγώ όποτε βλέπω σχόλιο που θεωρώ ότι προσβάλει τα παιδιά δεν θα το αγνοήσω ....
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο ,επιχειρήματα και διάλογο για αυτό το θέμα κάνω με ανθρώπους που ξέρουν να σέβονται αρχικά τα παιδιά και μετά το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν γυναίκες αυτή την στιγμή που ματώνουν στην κυριολεξία για να τα φέρουν στον κόσμο και μπορεί να μας διαβάζουν .....
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν γιατί εγώ έτσι έχω μάθει να κλείνω μια συζήτηση...


Ισως να σταματησεις να μου απευθυνεις το λόγο; 

Απο που συμπερανες οτι ο οποιοσδηποτε εδώ μέσα δε σεβεται τα παιδιά; Αυτή που δειχνει να μην σέβεται την ανάγκη καποιου για ησυχία ή την προσωπική γνώμη καποιου,είσαι εσύ. Ειλικρινά δεν καταλαβαινω ποιο το προβλημα σου ή τι ακριβώς σε ενόχλησε.

Δεν υπηρξε καποια συζήτηση για να κλεισουμε, ένα ατελειωτο σπαμ υπηρξε με ο,τι κατεβει στον καθενα και κανένας σεβασμός στη θεματολογία του τοπικ.

----------


## Antonis8

> Αν μπορεί ο Χριστός .


Τώρα εξηγούνται πολλα παντως, χαχα.

----------


## Antonis8

> Κι εγώ αν μπορούσα να εκδικηθώ εκείνον που μου κατέστρεψε τη ζωή και συνεχίζει μια χαρά τη δική του χωρίς τύψεις θα το έκανα... Άντε να δούμε τι φανταστική ψυχική νόσο θα αποδώσετε σ' εμένα όσοι θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να τους πούμε ευχαριστώ...


Είναι απολυτα λογικό να έχεις αισθήματα οργης. Δυστυχώς βέβαια σπανια υπαρχει η τιμωρία που τους αξιζει , ακόμα κι αν απευθυνθει κανείς στη δικαιοσύνη. 

Για αυτο κι εγώ θέλω να βρω κάθε παραθυρακι που θα τους κάνει να πληρωσουν. Το σπιτι των γειτόνων μου είναι αυθαίρετο, θα φάνε χοντρό προστιμο αν γίνει καταγγελία.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Είναι απολυτα λογικό να έχεις αισθήματα οργης. Δυστυχώς βέβαια σπανια υπαρχει η τιμωρία που τους αξιζει , ακόμα κι αν απευθυνθει κανείς στη δικαιοσύνη. 
> 
> Για αυτο κι εγώ θέλω να βρω κάθε παραθυρακι που θα τους κάνει να πληρωσουν. Το σπιτι των γειτόνων μου είναι αυθαίρετο, θα φάνε χοντρό προστιμο αν γίνει καταγγελία.


Θεωρώ πως τους αξίζει... Δεν γίνεται να μένουν ατιμώρητοι βιαστές και δολοφόνοι είτε ανθρώπων είτε ζώων... 
Αυτά τα λίγα έχω να πω...

----------


## ioannis2

Δυστυχώς η εκδίκηση δεν είναι στο αίμα μας που λένε (μιλάω για εμάς που συχνάζουμε εδω), απλά χαιρόμαστε όταν κάποιος που μας έβλαψε πάθει κάτι κακό και λέμε πως τιμωρήθηκε γι αυτό που μας έκανε. 
Για να σε βλάψει κάποιος νοείται ότι σε ξέρει, εκτός κι αν σε τράκαρε με το αμάξι του. Δηλαδή κατανόησε την αδυναμία σου ενώ εσύ ζούσες στη ψευδαίσθηση ότι όλα βαίνουν καλώς μαζί του ή τον καταλαβες ως τέτοιον, ήσουν τρόπον τινά εγκλωβισμένος μαζί του και φοβόσουνα να αντιδράσεις. 
Ένας ψυχολόγος παλιά μου μίλησε για την ουδετεροποίηση, δλδ αποχρωματίζεις από το συναίσθημα κάποιο τραυματικό γεγονός και το θυμάσαι όπως θυμάσαι ένα οποιοδήποτε ιστορικό γεγονός. Η συγχώρεση είναι κάπως εφικτή όταν αυτόν που έβλεψα τον αντικρίσεις στη σκέψη σου υπό άλλο φακό, ως άνθρωπο με αδυναμίες και προβλήματα που θα μπορούσες να τον βοηθήσεις ή να του επιβληθείς βοηθώντας τον. Το να πεις απλά συγχωράω δεν αλλάζει τίποτα διότι οι θύμισες και οι σκέψεις εκδίκησης δεν σταματάνε να έρχονται, θα πρέπει δε να περάσει πάρα πολλής καιρός για να αυτοεπιβληθεί η συγχώρεση. 
Το ζήτημα είναι να μάθουμε να μαστε προσεκτικοί στη ζωή μας και ετοιμόλογοι, έτοιμοι! Έτσι προλαβαίνουμε!

----------


## Antonis8

Μπορώ να καταλάβω πλήρως τα κίνητρα τους , το σκεπτικό τους,τον τρόπο που μεγάλωσαν,τα προβλήματα τους. Και εξακολουθώ να βλέπω τον κακό τους χαρακτήρα, τον εγωισμό τους, την σκληρότητα τους. Για μένα αυτή η συμπεριφορά είναι απαράδεκτη. Εγώ έχω περάσει πολλά στη ζωή μου και δεν κατέληξα να βλάψω κανέναν. Δεν ισχύει το ότι αυτοί που κάνουν κακό έχουν περάσει απαραίτητα δύσκολα στη ζωή τους, καμία σχέση. Είναι οι επιφανειακές αρχές που έχουν λαβει, η έλλειψη παιδείας κλπ. Αλλα και πάλι είναι συνειδητες αποφάσεις που πήραν, καλά εκτελεσμένα σχέδια για να βλαψουν, να σκοτώσουν , να αφανίσουν. Είναι αηδιαστικές οι πράξεις τους. Για αυτό και δεν ξεχνώ,ούτε συγχωρώ. Εφόσον έπραξες κάτι κακό, χωρίς λόγο χωρίς να βρίσκεσαι σε άμυνα, απλώς και μόνο εκμεταλλευόμενος τη θέση του υποτιθέμενου δυνατού,κάποιος πρέπει να σου δείξει το λάθος που έκανες, να σε σωφρονισει, να σου δείξει ότι υπάρχει αντίτιμο που πρέπει να το πληρώσεις. Μακάρι να γινόταν να τιμωρηθούν όλοι όσοι έχουν βλάψει άλλους ανθρώπους ή ζώα λόγω εγωιστικων κινήτρων.

Σε αυτό που λες έχεις δίκιο, όμως στην περίπτωση των γειτόνων πχ, με είχαν απειλήσει πρώτα για φολες, και αμέσως είχα καλέσει αστυνομία να τους γίνει σύσταση και γενικά υπερασπίστηκα τον εαυτό μου. Και ένα μήνα μετά έγινε ο,τι έγινε. Δεν μπορούσα να το σταματήσω με την επιβολή μου. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις ίσως να έπαιξαν ρόλο αυτά που είπα, ένας με έβρεχε με το λάστιχο όταν τάιζα τις γάτες και μετά την αστυνομία μαζεύτηκε. Αλλά δεν μπορείς πάντα να προβλέψεις και να περιορίσεις τις πράξεις των άλλων. Το ότι ειμαι εύκολο θύμα είναι γεγονός. Θεωρούν ότι είμαι ευάλωτος. Πλέον δεν δέχομαι και πολλά πολλά,αλλά είμαι εκ φύσεως μη καχύποπτος και αυτό πάντα μου φέρνει προβλήματα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Η απο πανω με βρεχει με το λαστιχο οταν βγαινω στη βεραντα. Καθολου τυχαιο πιστευω.

Ρε Αντωνη δε σου ερχεται να σηκωθεις να φυγεις να μην ξαναδεις κανεναν τους; Εγω δε συχναζω στα ιδια μερη, πηγαινω σε αλλες γειτονιες, αν μπιρουσα θα πηγαινα να ζησω σε αλλο σπιτι. Μπορει να δινεις μια ζωη αυτη τη μαχη και να την χανεις.

----------


## Antonis8

> Η απο πανω με βρεχει με το λαστιχο οταν βγαινω στη βεραντα. Καθολου τυχαιο πιστευω.
> 
> Ρε Αντωνη δε σου ερχεται να σηκωθεις να φυγεις να μην ξαναδεις κανεναν τους; Εγω δε συχναζω στα ιδια μερη, πηγαινω σε αλλες γειτονιες, αν μπιρουσα θα πηγαινα να ζησω σε αλλο σπιτι. Μπορει να δινεις μια ζωη αυτη τη μαχη και να την χανεις.


Εμένα ο μαλακας με έβρεχε επιτόπου. Τον σκυλοβρισα βέβαια και μετα πήρα την τσιμπίδα από το μπάρμπεκιου (σημείωση ωστόσο, το μπάρμπεκιου αυτό το είχε όχι σε ιδιωτικό χώρο, αλλά μέσα στο σοκάκι, οπότε τυπικά το "βρήκα" σε δημόσιο χώρο και δεν το έκλεψα) και για μια βδομάδα κάθε βράδυ και νωρίς το πρωί βαρουσα την πόρτα για τους ξυπνάω. Μετά τον κάλεσε δύο φορές η αστυνομία για σύσταση. Επίσης του έστειλα ένα υποτιθέμενο χαρτί από δικηγορικό γραφείο, εξώδικο και καλά και το είπε στον σπιτονοικοκυρη του και εκείνος πήρε τον πατέρα μου και είπε ότι έστειλα εξώδικο στον νοικαρη του. Επίσης σύντομα θα του γίνει καταγγελία γιατί έχει ένα λυκόσκυλο που υποσιτίζει. Απέναντι σε αυτόν δεν κρατάω πια έντονα αισθήματα οργής. Θεωρώ πως τιμωρήθηκε. Και σε αντίθεση με τους γείτονες, ήρθε σε πιο "αντρικεια" αντιπαράθεση μαζί μου, ενω αυτοί έβαλαν δόλια μέσα, με λογια σε όλο το χωριό, με παγαποντιες,με κουτοπονηριες ενώ παράλληλα το παίζουν άγιοι και καλή οικογένεια,ενώ αυτός έχει γκόμενες και η γυναίκα του είναι δέκα χρόνια μεγαλύτερη του και έκαναν τρία παιδιά γρήγορα γρήγορα πριν κλείσει τα 45. Και θεωρεί ότι τους ζηλεύω, δεν βλέπουν τα χάλια τους. Ναι, ζηλεύω το να μένω σε ένα μικρό σπίτι με μια χωριατα ,τρία παιδιά και τη μάνα της. Και επειδή είναι στρατιωτικός , έτσι με είχε προσεγγίσει " κοίτα να δεις,εγώ είμαι στρατιωτικός" Το θεωρεί κατόρθωμα ο γελοίος, προέβαλλε το γεγονός ότι είναι δημόσιος υπάλληλος για να τον σεβαστω και καλα, η ψωνάρα.

Ναι, παλιά το σκεφτόμουν συχνά να φύγω. Μετά εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα. Νομίζω είμαι από τη φύση μου κολλημένος σε καταστάσεις. Ακόμα και να έφευγα θα σκεφτόμουν ότι σε ένα μέρος του κόσμο γίνεται κάτι που δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται. Δεν θέλω να το αγνοήσω, θέλω να το σταματήσω. Αλλά επί της ουσίας, ναι, οι μάχες που δίνω είναι άσκοπες. Για αυτό και έχω απογοητευτεί. Ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε ότι διακρίνει μια πικρία στον τρόπο που μιλάω για την υπόθεση. Ο τρόπος που η κοινωνία και το κράτος μέσω του συστήματος δικαιοσύνης επικροτησε τη φρικτή πράξη τους, με σόκαρε όσο τίποτα,μου έδειξε τη βαθιά διαφθορά αξιών. Για αυτό και σιχαθηκα. Αλλά τι να κάνω; Πού να πάω; Να εγκαταλείψω τα γατιά; Και ειδικά τώρα με την ορθοστατικη, πού να πάω;

----------


## Ορέστης

Η ορθοστατικη ειναι προσωρινη. Βγαλτην απ την εξισωση. Παμε στα υπολοιπα.

Τα γατια δεν τελειωνουν. Γεννιουνται καινουρια. Και μετα καινουρια. Και οταν πεθανεις, οποτε γινει αυτο, οι γειτονες σου, θα κανουν σε εκεινα ο, τι θελουν να κανουν σε αυτα που φροντιζεις τωρα. Ξερεις οτι δεν αλλαζει η κοινωνια.

Σε ενα μερος του κοσμου που δεν εισαι αυτη τη στιγμη, γινεται κατι αδικο. Αυτη τη στιγμη σε μια γειτονια καποιος ριχνει δηλητηρια.

Δεν εισαι εκει να το σταματησεις. Τον ιδιο αγωνα που κανεις στη δικη σου γειτονια, θα μπορουσες να τον κανεις αλλου. Ουτε εγω θα εγκατελειπα ποτε το σκυλο μου. Θυσιασα 12 χρονια απο την προσωπικη ζωη μου για να τον προστατευσω - υπηρχαν και αλλα εμποδια, αλλα το βασικο ηταν αυτη η ευθυνη. Δε μπορουσα να παω ενα ταξιδι, να γνωρισω κοσμο, ακομα και το να μπω σε μια σχολη ή να βρω μια δουλεια γινοταν δυσχερεστερο, γιατι επρεπε να κανω το φυλακα στο σπιτι μου. Την ημερα που πεθανε ο σκυλος μου ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ειχε βγει στη βεραντα χωρις τη δικη μου επιβλεψη. Συμπτωση ή οχι, οταν ο φρουρος κοιμηθηκε, εγινε το κακο.

Μια κοπελα κοσμοπολιτισσα μου ειπε οτι δεν καταλαβαινω τον τροπο ζωης της. Δεν εχω παει ποτε πουθενα. Θεωρω ομως οτι εκτελεσα ενα χρεος με αυτοθυσια. Αν ειχα την επιλογη δεν θα το ειχα αναλαβει ποτε. Οχι, δεν αξιζε η θυσια. Ηταν πανω απο οτι μπορει να ζητησει κανεις απο εναν ανθρωπο. Γι αυτο δε θα παρω ποτε αλλο ζωο, και προσπαθω να συνεχισω τη ζωη απο εκει που σταματησα (οχι πολυ πετυχημενα). Ομως τη στιγμη που αυτο το ζωακι εγινε φιλος μου δεν ειχα αλλη επιλογη. Δε μπορουσα ποτε να εγκαταλειψω το φιλο μου. 
Καποτε με εκνευριζε η οικογενεια μου που ισχυριζοταν ξεδιαντροπα οτι μου αρεσε να ζω ετσι... Ελεγα ποτε πηρα εγω σκυλο; Εσεις τον φερατε και τον εγκαταλειψατε μετα απο ενα μηνα, και δεν δεχοσασταν ουτε την μπαλκονοπορτα να κλεινετε οταν υπηρχαν απειλες απο τους απο πανω. Δεν του βαλατε ενα νερο, δεν τον βγαλατε ποτε βολτα, ουτε οταν κρεβατωνομουν με 40 πυρετο, δεν τον πηγατε σε ενα αλλο δωματιο οταν ειχατε καλεσμενους, επρεπε να τα κανει ολα ο μπατλερ, 365 μερες το χρονο...
Απηυδηζα απο το αδικο και τις ματαιωμενες επιθυμιες μου και του ελεγα "σκυλε ψοφα". Ομως δεν το εννοουσα.

Αναρωτιεμαι Αντωνη ποτε τελειωνει το δικο σου χρεος. Δε μπορεις να εγκαταλειψεις τα ζωα με τα οποια εχεις συνδεθει. Αλλα μετα θα συνδεθεις με τα επομενα και μετα με τα επομενα... 

Αν ησουν αλλου, ισως να μπορουσες να διαλεξεις μια καλυτερη μαχη, λιγοτερο ανιση, περισσοτερο ανταποδοτικη. Ισως να μπορουσες να βοηθησεις περισσοτερα ζωα. Pick your battles λενε. 

Το συστημα δικαιοσυνης ειναι καλυτερα να το αντιμετωπιζεις σαν απλα εναν μηχανισμο με χρησιμοτητα και προβληματα, και οχι σαν επικροτηση του δικαιου. Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι κανενας δικηγορος δεν το αντιμετωπιζει ετσι.

----------


## ioannis2

Αχ βρε Αντώνη και Ορέστη πόσο ωραία τα λέτε!
Η κοινωνία δεν θα σεβαστεί κάτι επειδή σε βλέπει να το αγαπάς. Αν η κοινωνία σε μισεί θα κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους για να βλάψουν αυτό που σε βλέπουν να αγαπάς. Από το φόβο σου μην πάθει κάτι αυτό που αγαπάς γίνεσαι υπερπροστατευτικός μαζί του. Έτσι συνδέεσαι ακόμα περισσότερο μαζί του και απώλεια του σε πληγώνει ακόμα περισσότερο ιδίως αν την προκαλέσει αυτή η κοινωνία που σε μισει. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τους είχες βλάψει, απλά σε μισούν, δεν σε πάνε δηλαδή γι αυτό που είσαι.
Αν δεν τους κάνεις να σε σέβονται, αν δεν τους επιβληθείς, αν δεν τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είσαι του χεριού τους, αν δεν τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι άπαξ και σε πείραξαν θα τους γίνεις απρόβλεπτος κίνδυνος, αν δεν τους εμπεδωθεί φόβος για σένα, τότε θα σε βλάπτουν ποικιλοτρόπως ιδίως πάνω σ αυτα που αγαπάς.
Δεν είχαν άσχημα παιδικά χρόνια ή προβλήματα, ο χαρακτήρας τους μέσα από την ανατροφή τους, τους έφτιαξε ως τετοιους.

----------


## Ορέστης

> Αχ βρε Αντώνη και Ορέστη πόσο ωραία τα λέτε!
> Η κοινωνία δεν θα σεβαστεί κάτι επειδή σε βλέπει να το αγαπάς. Αν η κοινωνία σε μισεί θα κάνουν ότι περνάει από το χέρι τους για να βλάψουν αυτό που σε βλέπουν να αγαπάς. Από το φόβο σου μην πάθει κάτι αυτό που αγαπάς γίνεσαι υπερπροστατευτικός μαζί του. Έτσι συνδέεσαι ακόμα περισσότερο μαζί του και απώλεια του σε πληγώνει ακόμα περισσότερο ιδίως αν την προκαλέσει αυτή η κοινωνία που σε μισει. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να τους είχες βλάψει, απλά σε μισούν, δεν σε πάνε δηλαδή γι αυτό που είσαι.
> Αν δεν τους κάνεις να σε σέβονται, αν δεν τους επιβληθείς, αν δεν τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι δεν είσαι του χεριού τους, αν δεν τους δώσεις να καταλάβουν ότι άπαξ και σε πείραξαν θα τους γίνεις απρόβλεπτος κίνδυνος, αν δεν τους εμπεδωθεί φόβος για σένα, τότε θα σε βλάπτουν ποικιλοτρόπως ιδίως πάνω σ αυτα που αγαπάς.
> Δεν είχαν άσχημα παιδικά χρόνια ή προβλήματα, ο χαρακτήρας τους μέσα από την ανατροφή τους, τους έφτιαξε ως τετοιους.


Ειμαστε μονοι, εξ ορισμου αδυναμοι. Οι αλλοι δρουν σε ομαδα.

----------


## ioannis2

> Ειμαστε μονοι, εξ ορισμου αδυναμοι. Οι αλλοι δρουν σε ομαδα.


Δυστυχώς το ξέρω. Και σε μένα ισχύει. Αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι θα τους αφήσουμε να μας κάνουν ότι θέλουν.

----------


## Antonis8

Πλησιάζει ο καιρός που θα βγει η απόφαση για την αγωγή και έχω ένα κακό προαίσθημα και το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια, πώς θα είναι όταν θα με πάρει ο πατέρας μου τηλέφωνο και θα μου πει βγήκε η απόφαση και έχασες και πρέπει να πληρώσεις και αποζημίωση στους δολοφόνους. Σκέφτομαι την ικανοποίηση που θα νιώσουν εκείνοι, τη δικαίωση, το πόσο έξυπνοι θα αισθάνονται για την πλεκτάνη που μου έστησαν και ότι αυτό θα τους δώσει το πράσινο φως, τώρα που πια δεν μένω στη γειτονιά,να εξολοθρεύσουν τα υπόλοιπα ζωντανά.


Ορέστη, τις περισσότερες γάτες τις έχω στειρώσει, δεν θα γεννήσουν αλλες. Είναι κάποιες που θέλω να σώσω, να τις πάρω μαζί μου στο καινούργιο σπίτι, αλλά δυσκολεύομαι στη μεταφορά. Με δένει όμως η ανάμνηση όσων έγιναν και δεν μπορώ να βρω λύτρωση όσο δεν δικαιώνομαι. Ναι, το σύστημα δικαιοσύνης δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι αποδίδει το δίκιο και το σωστό, παράλληλα όμως αυτή την επιβράβευση της παρανομίας δεν την αντέχω, ειδικά όταν συμβαίνει εις βάρος μου και όταν την ντυνουν με ένα υποτιθέμενο πνευμα δικαιοσύνης και ηθικής. Αν παραδέχονταν ότι είναι ανήθικοι δεν θα με πείραζε τόσο, αλλά με πειράζει πιο πολύ που δεν έχουν συνειδηση της κακιάς τους και των πράξεών τους. 

Να τους πληρώσω αποκλείεται, ο πατέρας μου μου έχει πει ότι αν χάσω το πολύ να βγει ένα ποσό των 2000 ευρώ και υπάρχουν τρόποι να μην το πάρουν ποτέ, αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι ικανοποιημένος με το να κερδίσουν γιατί θέλω να καταλάβουν τι έκαναν. Επίσης η δικηγόρος τους είναι μια αστεία ύπαρξη που έχει ανακατευτεί και σε άλλες υποθέσεις με κακοποιήσεις ζώων υπέρ των δραστών και την απεχθάνομαι εξίσου.

Και η δικαστής των ασφαλιστικών μου την είχε σπάσει θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους έξυπνο, μπροστά στα μάτια μου δεν καταλάβαινε τι έλεγε η μάρτυρας και είχε έντονο υφακι επειδή ,όπως ανέφερε και η ίδια, έχει και αυτή στη γειτονιά της γάτες και την ενοχλούν (αν είναι δυνατόν να το δηλώνει αυτό δικαστής). Μια αναφορά για κακοδοξία της έπρεπε,αλλά με τα έξοδα με τα γατιά και τους γιατρούς,δεν έχω την άνεση να κάνω καινούργια δικαστήρια και ο πατέρας μου δεν με βοηθάει καθόλου, αντιθέτως με αποτρέπει. Είχαμε πει να κάνω έφεση αν χάσω, τώρα και αυτό το αλλάζει.

----------


## Ορέστης

Το εχω νιωσει κι εγω εντονα αυτο που λες, οτι θεωρουν οτι ειναι καλοι, νοικοκυραιοι και δικαιοι. Αντιστοιχα τα ατομα που ειχα προβλημα στη γειτονια μου. Με ελεγαν τρελο και με εδιωξαν συνεργωντας απο την πλατεια που εβγαζα χρονια το σκυλο μου, ομως τι φοβηθηκαν και αυτοδικησαν; Οτι θα κινουμουν νομικα. Πως γινεται να λες οτι εισαι νοικυραιος και ενσωματωμενος στην ελληνικη κοινωνια και να αυτοδικεις για να εκδικηθεις τη νομιμοτητα; Καμια συγκρουση μεσα στο μυαλο τους. Εμεις ειμαστε καθε τι που θεωρειται καλο, ασχετα απο τις πραξεις μας, ο αντιπαλος ειναι καθε τι κακο. Ετσι λειτουργει το πρωτογονο μυαλο τους. Μην εκπλαγεις αν θεωρουν τους εαυτους τους και φιλοζωους αυτοι που σκοτωσαν τις γατες. 

Φιλε δεν ξερω που ειναι το καλυτερο μερος να ζησεις. Αν πηγαινες στο χωριο μου για παραδειγμα, τα ιδια προβληματα θα αντιμετωπιζες, με τη διαφορα οτι εκει δε θα ειχες κανενα κονε, και θα ηταν ολοι εναντιον σου. Θα ηταν χειροτερα δλδ. Να ξερεις ομως οτι τα χρονια περνανε γρηγορα και δε χρειαζεται να σε νικησουν οι αλλοι για να χασεις. Αρκει να σε βαζουν να ασχολεισαι με τις μαλακιες τους και να μη μπορεις να κανεις αυτα που εσυ θες. Ετσι εκαναν σε εμενα και τωρα πριν το καταλαβω ειμαι 40 και δεν ξερω τι νεα αρχη μπορω να κανω. Νομιζω ειμαι εκτος παιχνιδιου πια.

----------

